# FAQ about the Hotel Express Pass - AKA FOTL



## goofy!

Recently we have had many questions about how the FOTL or Hotel Express pass works.  I thought I would start a FAQ thread about the hotel express pass. Experts - Please feel free to post other hints and tips here and I will add them to the first post. Or, if you have a question that has not been answered, just ask. One of us will try to answer and then I will add the question and answer to the first post.

So, let's get started.

* What is the Hotel Express Pass perk?*

This is a perk that allows onsite guests staying at the Royal Pacific, the Hard Rock Hotel and the Portofino Bay hotel to access the express line unlimited times during their length of stay in the hotel.

*Is it really FOTL or Front Of The Line?*

No. On these boards, we use the acronym FOTL to differentiate the hotel perk from the Express Pass that you can buy. While we call it FOTL, you might still have to stand in a short line. Express will allow you to go through the express queue rather than the stand-by queue, not actually going to front of the line of a ride. Depending on the time of year and the crowds, the line could be non-existent (more often than not), or you could have a 20 minute wait (not that common). What is true is that it is always significantly shorter than the stand-by line.  

For those of you who are Disney regulars, it is basically an unlimited Fast Pass with no time and access restrictions.

*So, what is the difference between the Express Pass you buy and the Hotel FOTL?*

There is no difference in the line you enter. Both the paid for Express Pass and the Hotel Express Pass (aka FOTL) puts you in the same express line. The big difference is that the the paid for Express Pass only allows you one (1) express entrance per ride, while the FOTL allows you unlimited Express access to the line from the minute you check in to parks closing of the day you check out.

For example, say you just rode Men In Black and you decided you wanted to ride it again to improve your score.  If you had the onsite FOTL perk, you could get off and go right back into the express line as many times as you wanted. If you had the purchased Express pass, you would have already used your once-per-ride Express access to the ride on the one you just got off of, so you would now need to re-ride through the regular stand-by line for the rest of the day.

Additionally, the hotel perk is good from the minute you check in to close of the parks of the day you check out.  The express pass is only good for the day you purchased it for.  It is date specific and expires at park closing whether you have used all your passes for all the rides or not.

*What kind of ticket do I need to purchase to get FOTL?*

Your hotel Express pass is not tied to any kind of parks admission ticket. It is tied to your hotel room key. So, you do not need to buy any kind of special ticket to get the FOTL perks. As long as you are staying onsite, you get FOTL.

*How does the hotel room key work? How do we share the key if we need to split our group up?*

Unlike most hotels that only give you 1 or 2 keys for your room, the Universal hotels will issue a room key to each person registered in the room.  So, everybody, including children, will get a key.

The keys are plastic and the size of a credit card. They look like this:





This is a Portofino Key, but the HRH and RPR keys will look similar, just different colors and logos.

Notice the first thing on the key is your dates of stay. This is what the Express Line Team Member will be checking when you ask to enter the express line.  The Team Member will do a quick count to make sure everybody in your party has an express key and he will glance at the end date to make sure you are still an on-site guest.

Where this key says "Parlor", the regular keys will have your name imprinted on it. Again, each person has their own key with their own name on it, so it is easy to split up and go to different rides.

The 'C' on this card indicates it is a child's card.  If you are an adult, it will have an 'A' in this spot.

*How many keys can I get per stay?*

The onsite hotels have a maximum limit of 5 people per room. So, the maximum number of keys you can get are 5. Each guest has to be registered to the room to get their key.

*Uncle Bill is coming to visit us for the day. How can I get him a room key?*

The only way to get Uncle Bill a room key is to add him to the reservation. If you only have 4 people in your room, this is not a problem - just add his name to the reservation.

But be forewarned that there is an additional charge for more than 2 adults in a room. So adding an adult guest to your reservation may incur the $25.00 per night extra adult charge.  If it is only for a couple of days, this may still be cheaper than buying an express pass. And the added bonus is that Uncle Bill will have unlimited access for the days he is on the reservation rather than the 1 time per ride from the purchased Express Plus pass.

*Check-in is not until 4 PM. Can I check in earlier to get my room keys?*

Absolutely!  You can check-in early before the parks open or anytime that is convenient for you. You will get your room keys immediately, they just will not be activated until your room is ready.  NOTE: The earliest that check-in is available is 6am.

You can leave your luggage with the bell hop and head to the parks. If you have left a cell phone number with the front desk, they will call you when your room is available and give you your room number. You do not need to stop at the front desk again.  You can go directly to your room where you call the bell hop to bring your luggage up.

*Check-out is at 11 AM. Can I use my room keys for the rest of the day?*

Yes.  You check-out of your room using any of the methods offered. You can leave your car in the parking lot and your luggage with the bell hop.  You keep your room keys.  Since it has your check-out date imprinted on them, you can use your rooms keys until the park closes that day. The only thing that would change is that all room charging privileges would be deactivated when you check-out.

Upon return to the hotel, if you are a LoewsFirst member (free sign-up at www.loews-first.com), you can use the gym facilities to freshen up or change.  The gyms are pretty well stocked with showers, shampoos, etc.  You then just gather your luggage, load your transportation and head on out.  No need to turn the room keys in as they will no longer be valid.

*What rides does FOTL work on?*

All of them except for Pteranodon Flyers.

*Does it work for shows?*
Yes.

*Does it work for restaurants?*
Yes it does.  When you give your name to the host/hostess, make sure you also show them your room key.  Most of the time, it will place you at the top of the list for next available table.  

Some restaurants do have restrictions, such as Margartaville, where you cannot use it for parties of 7 or more.

But most of the time, it will cut your wait time significantly for a table.  Yet another reason not to have to make all those ADR's ahead of time!

*If I stay for one night, do I get 2 days of FOTL?*

Yes. Your hotel key is good for the day you check in and the day you check out.  

For example, you are checking in on Friday.  You check in at 8 AM even though your room is not ready yet.  You get your room keys, give your luggage to the bell hop and you head out to the boats to go to the parks. You have a full day of FOTL access for that day. The next day, Saturday, you check out. Again, you give your bags to the bell hop and you head out to the parks. You may use your room keys until the parks close that day. When you are done, you go back to the hotel, gather your luggage from the bell hop and be on your way.


----------



## ScottyGams

wow, i know this thread was made for me!

in my defence, i did read pages of posts before asking questions!

thank you for this info source!


----------



## goofy!

ScottyGams said:


> wow, i know this thread was made for me!
> 
> in my defence, i did read pages of posts before asking questions!
> 
> thank you for this info source!



No, absolutely not. I have been thinking about putting this together for a couple of weeks now.  I have noticed that on both Universal boards that there have been many questions regarding the difference between the purchased express pass and the hotel express.  Most of the questions I took directly out of recent posts.

And hopefully the purpose of this would be to not have somebody read pages of posts to find out the answers  

Please keep asking!!!


----------



## Hedy

As a FOTL newbie-thank you!


----------



## vellamint

Thank you so much....what a nice thing for you to do...


----------



## dlbbwu

Excellent post, goofy!  Even though we have been to Universal several times, there was info that I was unaware of!

Thanks again!


----------



## macraven

goofy, you will need to bump this thread daily so it won't get lost in the pages.
or you could ask the mods for a sticky.

even with the stickies, we still get a lot of repeat questions in the forums.


----------



## phamton

I'll sticky this.  Thanks!


----------



## Motherfletcher

goofy! said:


> *Check-in is not until 4 PM. Can I check in earlier to get my room keys?*
> 
> Absolutely!  You can check-in early before the parks open or anytime that is convenient for you. You will get your room keys immediately, they just will not be activated until your room is ready.



Another great goofy! thread.  I kind of put the early check in to the test for the grand opening of the Simpsons Ride.  We signed up to be in the live audience for the Today Show and received an email telling us to be at the parking garage at 5:45 a.m.  The grand opening celebration was to be at 10:30 a.m. and I knew that once we got out after the opening ride that the park would be crowded so I thought I'd stop by PBH on the way to the garage to pick up our "magic" keys.  I found out that you can't get the keys until 6 a.m. so I had to wait in the lobby until someone came to the front desk at 6.  By the way, our room was ready (activated) at 6 in the morning.


----------



## goofy!

Motherfletcher said:


> Another great goofy! thread.  I kind of put the early check in to the test for the grand opening of the Simpsons Ride.  We signed up to be in the live audience for the Today Show and received an email telling us to be at the parking garage at 5:45 a.m.  The grand opening celebration was to be at 10:30 a.m. and I knew that once we got out after the opening ride that the park would be crowded so I thought I'd stop by PBH on the way to the garage to pick up our "magic" keys.  I found out that you can't get the keys until 6 a.m. so I had to wait in the lobby until someone came to the front desk at 6.  By the way, our room was ready (activated) at 6 in the morning.



Thanks MotherFletcher for testing!

I will add it to the info.


----------



## goofy!

phamton said:


> I'll sticky this.  Thanks!



Thanks Phamton!!!!!!


----------



## cbdmhgp

I'm surprised that there is even FOTL for shows. We have never had to use it, but if we realy wanted to see a show then i guess i would. Good Thread Goofy!


----------



## macraven

cbdmhgp said:


> I'm surprised that there is even FOTL for shows. We have never had to use it, but if we realy wanted to see a show then i guess i would. Good Thread Goofy!



the better seats are available when you use the express lane.

horror picture show, get in the front before others are let in.

don't miss it, great show.....


and if you have littles, do animal planet and sit up front so the kids can see better


----------



## bubba's mom

excellent job....as always!


----------



## LovePug

Thanks so much for this thread! The more I read, the more excited I'm getting for our first trip!


----------



## tlinus

the heck with the other candidates....goofy! for president


----------



## t-and-a

tlinus said:


> the heck with the other candidates....goofy! for president



I'll second that nomination!


----------



## lwilliam

isn't there something about sit-down restaurants too with your room key?
IF so, CityWalk and park restaurants, front-of-the-line with room key?


----------



## goofy!

lwilliam said:


> isn't there something about sit-down restaurants too with your room key?
> IF so, CityWalk and park restaurants, front-of-the-line with room key?



Yes. Show your room key at the restaurants for front-of-the-line access on their wait list.

You will go to the head of the list for the next available table after reservations and whoever is before you with FOTL.

It worked great for us the last time at Margaritaville.  We wandered over just as the parks were letting out, so it was already at a 75 minute wait.  They took our name and I showed them our hotel key.

They gave us the pager, but didn't guarantee how fast we would get in.  

If anybody knows the lay-out of Margaritaville, the stairs down into the store are approximately 5 steps away from the hostess desk.  We did not even get down the 3 steps into the store when our pager went off.

So, it turned a 75 minute wait into less than 3 minutes.

Thank you for reminding me!  I added it to the first page.


----------



## goofy!

tlinus said:


> the heck with the other candidates....goofy! for president





t-and-a said:


> I'll second that nomination!


----------



## lwilliam

these are the important issues!


----------



## Grendalynn

So glad I found this thread!!  We are planning our first S/IOA Vaca for March or April 2009 and I need all the help I can get!!! Iam very green when it comes to US/IOA! I am so glad you al are here!!


----------



## piratemom07

This thread is exactly what I needed to find, we are going to US and IofA in two weeks and we have been trying to figure out a way we could afford to stay on property. My sister and her family are going and they are staying at Hard Rock, I had all but given up but then I read this thread.

If I have read correctly we could do this. We will be coming from Disney and would arrive at Universal on Monday we can check in at RP it will be after 8 am before we arrive. Stay for one night but get to take advantage of the FOTL privilages both days. Tuesday night after park closese head to other hotel and we will be heading home on Wed.

This work out perfectly I had wanted to get my kids the express pass if needed and then my dh and myself would just hang back but this will even be better. I am so excited,   now I need to call my travel agent and book one night. I found it cheaper through her, I am not a member of AAA and it would cost me 70.00 to become one and when I figured it out  I would be paying more to become a member than just going to TA.

If I am incorrect in any of this please someone let me know before I make a mistake of putting the money down for the RP.

Shannon


----------



## goofy!

piratemom07 said:


> This thread is exactly what I needed to find, we are going to US and IofA in two weeks and we have been trying to figure out a way we could afford to stay on property. My sister and her family are going and they are staying at Hard Rock, I had all but given up but then I read this thread.
> 
> If I have read correctly we could do this. We will be coming from Disney and would arrive at Universal on Monday we can check in at RP it will be after 8 am before we arrive. Stay for one night but get to take advantage of the FOTL privilages both days. Tuesday night after park closese head to other hotel and we will be heading home on Wed.
> 
> This work out perfectly I had wanted to get my kids the express pass if needed and then my dh and myself would just hang back but this will even be better. I am so excited,   now I need to call my travel agent and book one night. I found it cheaper through her, I am not a member of AAA and it would cost me 70.00 to become one and when I figured it out  I would be paying more to become a member than just going to TA.
> 
> If I am incorrect in any of this please someone let me know before I make a mistake of putting the money down for the RP.
> 
> Shannon


You are absolutely correct.

When you arrive at the RPR on Monday, go straight to the counter and check-in. Even if your room is not ready, you will be given your room keys. You can leave your luggage with the bell hop.

Head down the stairs and out to the boat or walkway and in less than 10 minutes you will be standing in front of the gates of Universal.

Enjoy your FOTL all day and when your room is ready, they will call you.   No need to stop by the desk again as they will activate the room keys when the room is ready. Just go on up to the room and call the bell hop for your luggage.

On Tuesday, you can do the same thing in reverse. When you check out, you can leave your luggage again with the bell hop. Even though you have checked out, you can use the room keys until the park closes that evening.

When you are done, return to the RPR, collect your luggage from the bell hop and you can be on your way to the other hotel.

Have a great vacation!


----------



## Rags

Thanks Goofy!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

piratemom07 said:


> This thread is exactly what I needed to find, we are going to US and IofA in two weeks and we have been trying to figure out a way we could afford to stay on property. My sister and her family are going and they are staying at Hard Rock, I had all but given up but then I read this thread.
> 
> If I have read correctly we could do this. We will be coming from Disney and would arrive at Universal on Monday we can check in at RP it will be after 8 am before we arrive. Stay for one night but get to take advantage of the FOTL privilages both days. Tuesday night after park closese head to other hotel and we will be heading home on Wed.
> 
> This work out perfectly I had wanted to get my kids the express pass if needed and then my dh and myself would just hang back but this will even be better. I am so excited,   now I need to call my travel agent and book one night. I found it cheaper through her, I am not a member of AAA and it would cost me 70.00 to become one and when I figured it out  I would be paying more to become a member than just going to TA.
> 
> If I am incorrect in any of this please someone let me know before I make a mistake of putting the money down for the RP.
> 
> Shannon



i leave disney at 6:45 in the morning and check into hrh by 7:10 am 
no room but one time available at that time of the morning.

check in, store your luggage, get the claim check.
call from the park or have a tm call for you and give you the phone to see if your room is ready.

it is an automated system and you have to put in your personalized code to find out your room number.  at that point, your hotel key you have in your hand, is automatically coded. you don't have to go to the front desk to find out your room number.
when you get in your room, call star service on the phone and your luggage will be brought up to you.
or you can tell the front desk to have your luggage put in your room once it is assigned while you are in the park.

i do not do it that way.
i prefer to check out the room first to make sure it is what i requested.
have had to switch rooms before even being in the room before.

once you check in, you hotel key is activated and valid for fotl.

i go early, i meet TM friends at city walk for coffee and a roll around 7:45
some places will open early before 8 if you just want coffee   
sorry for those that love the disney nescafe, but i hate it and can't wait to get real coffee at universal. that is the one thing i do not like about disney, their coffee.

i go to the ioa turnstile by 8:25 and get in line, usually you are let in around 8:30ish.  do the hulk multiple times on front row,
then hit spidey and dueling dragons.  then at 9, the park officially opens and the big ones i have already done.
friend usually leaves around 10:30 for work and i am good to go for more rides then.

since it is one night stay for you, check out the next day, store your stuff at valet and get the claim check.  i suggest you get a plastic bag and put a change of clothes in there and have it on top of your suitcase, tied it around the handle.     
go to the park then.  when you return, go to valet, show your claim ticket and tell them to give you that plastic bag.    in that bag you have packed fresh clothes and basics to change to.

go swim in the pool if you have time.
if you don't, take your bag to the pool room where you can shower, change clothes, freshen up if you wish.
it is allowed with your room key.  soap, towels, etc are provided for all guests.

when done, put the stuff you took off in the plastic bag.  i say plastic in case you have wet items, and use your claim check out ticket to get your stuff from valet.

wait for car service and cry as you leave the hotel.

that's what i have been doing since the hotel opened........ 


if you drove, you can stay parked until the end of the park day without paying for another night. that is if you haven't moved your car off the grounds that day.

hth you will have fun on site.


----------



## macraven

came back to address the AAA cost.

you don't have the location in your siggie of your locale.

the AAA rate is based on where you live.

i live in the chicago region and it runs higher than some places.

my AAA is $45 a year.

what i did was take the lowest AAA available, not the higher benefit one for the extra travel towing benefits, the free traveler checks, etc.

just the basic and one driver only.
did not put the spouse on.

that is how i got my AAA membership much cheaper than what others might post.

when mr mac wants to shop online with the AAA card for the discounts, he places it in my name.  it can be done my agent told me.


see what the cost is for the basic AAA membership, it is a big difference from what they try to push on newb's


----------



## crashbb

And, in case you live in Canada - any of the AAA benefits also apply to CAA members (I'm booked under the AAA rate through my CAA membership).

I believe (though am not totally sure) that the British (I assume it is British and not just English) AA would also work.


----------



## macraven

Grendalynn said:


> *So glad I found this thread!!*  We are planning our first S/IOA Vaca for March or April 2009 and I need all the help I can get!!! Iam very green when it comes to US/IOA! I am so glad you al are here!!



i know you felt unloved when i told you a couple of weeks ago to check out the stickies, but i see you have found this one and have learned some good tips here.

as you can tell, we do get off the subject from the title of the sticky at times.
i am guilty of that.
when a poster has a question in the sticky thread, i get off track and answer it and so do others at times.  even though it is not related to the sticky topic, it is still answered in that thread.  therefore, it is good to read them as they are a wealth of knowledge.

one thing to note is the date of the post.
when policies change, we do not go back and update our posts from one or two years ago. if you read thru an entire sticky, you will find outdated info at times.
i suggest to start from a date that is recent of a few months to get current info

i avoid the pm's to answer questions as more people would have the same question and this way all can share in the knowledge.

if you read thru the stickies, you will find other information than the topic it is designed to be.

with the limited forums we have for UO, you will find this a pattern on the darkside.

most of the regular posters are regular darkside attendees.
some are tm's that answer questions in the stickies.

we share our experience and knowledge and give tips on what works generally.

i keep saying i will start a thread called Mac 101............. 
don't laugh, how do you think i got this post count.........i live on the uo forums


----------



## macraven

crashbb said:


> And, in case you live in Canada - any of the AAA benefits also apply to CAA members (I'm booked under the AAA rate through my CAA membership).
> 
> I believe (though am not totally sure) that the British (I assume it is British and not just English) AA would also work.



it does, also valid


----------



## piratemom07

I booked through TA for one night at RPH for 240.75 for 4 people, 2 adults and 2 kids well teenagers. I called AAA and for basic plan no frills unless I asked the wrong questions but basic plan as far as I could tell was 70.00. But since we can do 2 days of park fun for one night that will work out fine because we are leaving to come home on Wed. anyway.

I thank you so much for this thread I was really excited to learn this could be done.   

I have another question and this might not be the place to ask but I am going to anyway. For tickets since we only have two days is it best to do unlimited or just one park one day and one the other, or should we have Park Hopper (not what it is called im sure) but you know what I mean.

My TA can get unlimited for 79.99 per person but since we only have two days I was not sure what was best. Any help is appreciated.

If we are driving and we will have our car do we need to go ahead and bring luggage in and leave with bell hop or can we just leave in car and then get out when we come back and room is ready.

Thanks again for everyones help
Shannon


----------



## damo

I would go for the unlimited and just hop between the two parks each day.  You can leave your luggage with the bellhop.  They will store it.


----------



## angina

So if I am staying 5 nights at Royal Pacific, and a friend is showing up for only 2 nights, I still need to have that person registered as a guest to get her a room key, ie, express pass?  

Booking 2 adults verses 3 adults is significant in price... we don't plan on going to universal all 5 days, and my friend would only be staying for 2 nights, so I'm trying to see if I can book our room for 2 adults rather than 3...

What is the possibility of requesting another room key?  I mean, if you "lose" your room key, can't they just give you another?  It's not like they have to "activate" the keys to use it as a pass, right?


----------



## vellamint

angina said:


> So if I am staying 5 nights at Royal Pacific, and a friend is showing up for only 2 nights, I still need to have that person registered as a guest to get her a room key, ie, express pass?
> 
> Booking 2 adults verses 3 adults is significant in price... we don't plan on going to universal all 5 days, and my friend would only be staying for 2 nights, so I'm trying to see if I can book our room for 2 adults rather than 3...
> 
> What is the possibility of requesting another room key?  I mean, if you "lose" your room key, can't they just give you another?  It's not like they have to "activate" the keys to use it as a pass, right?



Im pretty sure if you report your room key lost they deactivate it......and there has got to be something in place to prevent just this sort of thing from happening.  I would be nervous doing this.


----------



## angina

vellamint said:


> Im pretty sure if you report your room key lost they deactivate it......and there has got to be something in place to prevent just this sort of thing from happening.  I would be nervous doing this.



ok... i mean that would make sense.. but im basically paying $25+ more per night because i have a guest staying 2 nights out of 6.  Outside of them getting a room key for the express pass, I don't see the point of paying the extra for the 3rd guest. I'd probably be better off just buying a express pass for 2 days for this person...

But does deactivating the room key do anything in terms of the expesspass?  to my understanding, you just flash your room key to the person guarding the lines, correct?  It's not like you're "scanning" it on some machine...


----------



## goofy!

angina said:


> ok... i mean that would make sense.. but im basically paying $25+ more per night because i have a guest staying 2 nights out of 6.  Outside of them getting a room key for the express pass, I don't see the point of paying the extra for the 3rd guest. I'd probably be better off just buying a express pass for 2 days for this person...
> 
> But does deactivating the room key do anything in terms of the expesspass?  to my understanding, you just flash your room key to the person guarding the lines, correct?  It's not like you're "scanning" it on some machine...



Actually, on many rides they do scan the key.  They can scan it at the beginning and then again at the end of the line. I have just shown my key at the entrance to MIB only to run into a team member farther up in the queue holding a hand held scanner to check keys.

I wouldn't try to cheat the system. It always manages to come back to haunt you.


----------



## macraven

angina said:


> So if I am staying 5 nights at Royal Pacific, and a friend is showing up for only 2 nights, I still need to have that person registered as a guest to get her a room key, ie, express pass?
> 
> Booking 2 adults verses 3 adults is significant in price... we don't plan on going to universal all 5 days, and my friend would only be staying for 2 nights, so I'm trying to see if I can book our room for 2 adults rather than 3...
> 
> What is the possibility of requesting another room key?  I mean, if you "lose" your room key, can't they just give you another?  It's not like they have to "activate" the keys to use it as a pass, right?



to answer your first question, yes.  if you have a third adult in the room it needs to be acknowledged with the front desk.  

why would you lie about it?
how would you feel if you were confronted by the lies you told to get by on the cheap?

do you go to a store and take things because they are there and you think you can get away with it and "save" money?

it's all the same thing.

it's call stealing.


at the hotels, they have to account for all registered guests.

last year at the hrh, the sprinkler system went off during the night.
all guests had to be accounted for and taken out of their rooms that were on the same floor and one below it.

the employees have a responsibility for the safety of all guests.
why put yourself in an embarrassing situation to save $25 a night for a third adult?

have your friend come up with the $50 for the 2 nights they plan to stay with you in the room.

you cover the room for yourself and other friend.
the 2 nighter friend covers the $50.

you all come out fine then.


----------



## angina

All true... most hotels i've stayed at didn't really charge extra per guest, so didn't think of this... No need to try to "cheat" the hotel and only make a hassle for everyone...


----------



## keishashadow

goofy! said:


> Yes. Show your room key at the restaurants for front-of-the-line access on their wait list.
> 
> You will go to the head of the list for the next available table after reservations and whoever is before you with FOTL.
> 
> It worked great for us the last time at Margaritaville. We wandered over just as the parks were letting out, so it was already at a 75 minute wait. They took our name and I showed them our hotel key.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reminding me! I added it to the first page.


 
*Q  *i tried this @ Margaritaville last trip (on Saturday) and was told it isn't valid on the weekends or holidays?  so we moved on to NASCAR   is this true,if so, are there any other restaurants with the same restriction?

Always wondered which restaurants participate in this @ Citiwalk tooassume Bubba Gumps doesnt (they weren't taking ressies when we were there, not sure if it has changed) anybody have a list?


----------



## loribell

I am glad you have decided against this. We all need to remember that although we think prices may be too high in these places that we choose to visit them. In choosing to do so we do have to pay whatever price they demand. 

Do as Mac says and see if your friend can pay the $25/night for just the nights she is there.


----------



## vellamint

keishashadow said:


> *Q  *i tried this @ Margaritaville last trip (on Saturday) and was told it isn't valid on the weekends or holidays?  so we moved on to NASCAR   is this true,if so, are there any other restaurants with the same restriction?
> 
> Always wondered which restaurants participate in this @ Citiwalk tooassume Bubba Gumps doesnt (they weren't taking ressies when we were there, not sure if it has changed) anybody have a list?



Oh!!  Planning on Marguritaville this Saturday or Sunday night!  Can anyone else confirm or deny the FOTL priviledges for this restaurant?

Thanks


----------



## macraven

they will tell you they don't honor the fotl on weekends and it will be an hour wait if you go around 7ish.

put your name on the list anyway.

usually the people at the on site hotels never have that type of wait.

some in their trippies stated their wait was a reasonable time of close to 10-15 minutes.

i guess they really can't let the hotel guests in when they arrive as the groups that are waiting would riot.... 

once people have their names on the wait list and walk away, no one really knows how long you all have been waiting.

maybe that is why the lesser wait of the hour guests are being told...


----------



## goofy!

keishashadow said:


> *Q  *i tried this @ Margaritaville last trip (on Saturday) and was told it isn't valid on the weekends or holidays?  so we moved on to NASCAR   is this true,if so, are there any other restaurants with the same restriction?
> 
> Always wondered which restaurants participate in this @ Citiwalk tooassume Bubba Gumps doesnt (they weren't taking ressies when we were there, not sure if it has changed) anybody have a list?



I wouldn't put it past Margaritaville putting this in place recently.  Perhaps it is a summer thing?  I know they don't honor it for parties over 7. 

However, back in March, they did honor it on a weekend. We walked up when there was an hour and a half wait. Showed our hotel key and they told us it might shave half an hour off.  Ok, we had no problem grabbing a Margarita and plopping in the chairs for an hour to people watch.  They gave us the beeper, we turned to head down the stairs into the gift shop (on our way to the outside bar), and we literally did not get down the steps. Beeper went off and they seated us at a great table.


----------



## vellamint

Thanks!!


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

This is an excellent, imformative thread     Thank you, thank you, thank you!  This has answered alot of teh questions I had and I have now decided it is worth it to pay the extra money to stay at the RPR for our Dec. trip, (now I just need to decide on 1 night or 2).  I didn't know that FOTL would possibly help you get a table quicker at some of the CityWalk restaurants too


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

hello, I've been reading through this and have a few questions...
I've seen alot of you say leave your luggage with the bellhop, you don't have to right, can't we just put it in our vehicle??
Most likely we will be staying 2 nights anyway, as in your really tired after a long day at a park, but if we did decide on 1 night, you can still check in early that morning and use you key that day, check out the next morning and it is still good til the end of that day?  I just want to make sure, I had read somewhere else someone saying they didn't let you do that anymore? 
Not sure how busy CityWalk is the end of Mar. going into April, but will we have a problem with the Nascar Grill, can you show your key there as well?
Thanks!


----------



## Bluer101

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> hello, I've been reading through this and have a few questions...
> I've seen alot of you say leave your luggage with the bellhop, you don't have to right, can't we just put it in our vehicle??
> Most likely we will be staying 2 nights anyway, as in your really tired after a long day at a park, but if we did decide on 1 night, you can still check in early that morning and use you key that day, check out the next morning and it is still good til the end of that day?  I just want to make sure, I had read somewhere else someone saying they didn't let you do that anymore?
> Not sure how busy CityWalk is the end of Mar. going into April, but will we have a problem with the Nascar Grill, can you show your key there as well?
> Thanks!



We leave our luggage in the car until the room is ready and when we checkout we bring it to the car then go to the park for the rest of the day. Besides we travel light normally on big rolling bag.

Your key for FOTL is good from the time you check in til the next day at park closing. We normally check in around 6-7 am even though the room is not ready till past 4pm. But most of the time when its slow they give you the room at that time also. If the room is not ready they give you your keys and call you later with a room #.


----------



## nifty16

In the fantastic FAQ on FOTL, it notes that the name of each guest in the room will be on each person's room key. Does that mean that you provide the name of each guest when booking? There doesn't seem to be anyplace to do that when booking on the Royal Pacific site.


----------



## ATAfamily

nifty16 said:


> In the fantastic FAQ on FOTL, it notes that the name of each guest in the room will be on each person's room key. Does that mean that you provide the name of each guest when booking? There doesn't seem to be anyplace to do that when booking on the Royal Pacific site.



When you check in they will ask for the names of the people in the room and then print out the key cards.


----------



## nifty16

Thanks.


----------



## Beckles

goofy! said:


> *Is it really FOTL or Front Of The Line?*
> 
> No. On these boards, we use the acronym FOTL to differentiate the hotel perk from the Express Pass that you can buy. While we call it FOTL, you might still have to stand in a short line.


To expand on this answer, the reason the FOTL designation came about in the first place is that in the early days of the Loews Hotels (and someone may know the timeline more exact, but I believe it changed between HRH and RPR opening or shortly after the RPR opened), showing your room key was truly FOTL access and not just Express access.  You would show your room key to the greeter at the head of the line and they would direct you up the exit ramp or some other side/back entrance to get to the FOTL.  This was before Universal offered any sort of Express Pass type service.  Once Express was introduced (or shortly after Express was introduced maybe) hotel guests received Express access without having to get Express passes.  At this point FOTL became a misnomer but still stuck.


----------



## macraven

i stayed in the "early" days and used the express line for the rides.
that was with using the hotel key card.


----------



## Hedy

Is it an issue if the other person in your party isn't there at check in?


----------



## macraven

not really.
just have them check in when they do arrive so they can get the room key.

as long as you only have 2 adults in your room, it won't effect the room rate.


----------



## cyrus12009

Thanks for positn these FAQ's. I was searching for it.


----------



## jimpossible87

I used to stay offsite when I went to Universal but ever since my first trip staying at the Hard Rock I just have to stay on site. The room key fast pass privelege and the bot transportation make it worth the extra money by miles!! no going through that giant garage on those long walkways and fast pass all day every day. I cant say enough how worth the money it is. Portofino Bay Sept 29th for me cant wait!!! I wasnt sure if you could still use your key at the restaurants. Seems like I always get a stupid face when Ive tried in the past and I havent seen anything about it lately. SO its still part of the perks?


----------



## teacher100

This may have been asked before, I apologize if it has.  Will FOTL pass work for Harry Potter attractions?  We are big Disney fans and have never been to Universal because my oldest who is Autistic doesn't like wild rides (except for Space Mountain because he is into Space things).  This is a graduation trip for him.  We are debating if it would be worth staying in one of the onsite hotels for our family of five to get FOTL.  We are also thinking about getting the 1 day 2 park tickets, but we are going in the first two weeks of August so we don't know how much we can cover.


----------



## damo

teacher100 said:


> This may have been asked before, I apologize if it has.  Will FOTL pass work for Harry Potter attractions?  We are big Disney fans and have never been to Universal because my oldest who is Autistic doesn't like wild rides (except for Space Mountain because he is into Space things).  This is a graduation trip for him.  We are debating if it would be worth staying in one of the onsite hotels for our family of five to get FOTL.  We are also thinking about getting the 1 day 2 park tickets, but we are going in the first two weeks of August so we don't know how much we can cover.



It won't be available immediately.  They never open a ride and have FOTL available for a few months until the craziness wears down.


----------



## snookhams

we are travelling in August, do you think that we will be able to use FOTL then for Harry potter and do the parks open early for hotel guest (like at Disney) Thank you


----------



## Metro West

snookhams said:


> we are travelling in August, do you think that we will be able to use FOTL then for Harry potter and do the parks open early for hotel guest (like at Disney) Thank you


 It depends on how things are running in August. Express is not usually available for new attractions for a while but if everything is running smoothly with WWoHP, it may be available. Universal sometimes does an early entry promotion but it's mainly for passholders and only includes a couple of attractions.


----------



## Goonie

I have a question about the logistics of using the hotel express pass system.  When our family goes we will have 4 adults and 2 children.  We are planning 2 days in the parks, so we are going to get one room for one night to crash in.  This will give us room keys for 3 adults and 2 kids.  That will leave my father-in law without an express pass.  Will we be able to swap our key cards to let him use express pass at times?  Am I correct in assuming they don't care about the name on the card, and only check if it says adult or child?  This system would work well for us because my oldest loves riding multiple times and my youngest can't ride everything so he spends a lot of time doing other things with Grandpa anyway.


----------



## phamton

Technically, it is against policy to share the hotel keys but, realistically, the team members will be looking to see that the card matches as an adult or child not for the name.


----------



## Goonie

Thanks!  That makes sense.  Things just became slightly more complicated because it appears that you can longer get a "VIP" Express Pass without staying at an onsite resort.  For groups that include guests from onsite and offsite hotels, the offsite guests will be forced into buying an Express pass that only allows 1 ride per attraction per day.  Granted this will not affect most people.  However, it will reduce waits in Express pass lines (assuming that enough people purchased VIP express tickets in advance online).  I know that when my boys ride something they like it's always "Can we do it again?"  We used Six Flags' version of the Express Pass last summer and loved it (pricey though!)


----------



## Poly-Anna

Just spoke to a reservationist who confirmed that FOTL express for hotel guests will be limited to 1 ride per day for the 3 Harry Potter rides only.  All other rides will be unlimited as usual.  This will be in effect indefinitely (or at least for the rest of the year).


----------



## Goonie

This could be kind of good news if it means that Express Pass for HP would be available at the opening (I know, doubtful... but one can hope!)


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

hello, I have a question,seems like I've read about this before just want to be totally sure before making a reservation.
As a family on a tight budget I've decided on only one night onsite to get the express pass. Is it indeed true that if I go to the hotel before going to the park I can check in and get our keys for the day,spend the night and the keys will still be good for the next day as well? Hope this makes sense,I have a hard time writing what I'm thinking in my head..guess what I'm trying to say is, you can get 2 days of express pass for a 1 night stay??
Thanks for any help! Eeven though I would love my Disney fix,we've never done Universal and have decided to go there this summer!!


----------



## csmommy

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> hello, I have a question,seems like I've read about this before just want to be totally sure before making a reservation.
> As a family on a tight budget I've decided on only one night onsite to get the express pass. Is it indeed true that if I go to the hotel before going to the park I can check in and get our keys for the day,spend the night and the keys will still be good for the next day as well? Hope this makes sense,I have a hard time writing what I'm thinking in my head..guess what I'm trying to say is, you can get 2 days of express pass for a 1 night stay??
> Thanks for any help! Eeven though I would love my Disney fix,we've never done Universal and have decided to go there this summer!!




Yes to both!  I understand what you are asking & for 1 nights stay you get FOTL for 2 days.


----------



## ky07

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> hello, I have a question,seems like I've read about this before just want to be totally sure before making a reservation.
> As a family on a tight budget I've decided on only one night onsite to get the express pass. Is it indeed true that if I go to the hotel before going to the park I can check in and get our keys for the day,spend the night and the keys will still be good for the next day as well? Hope this makes sense,I have a hard time writing what I'm thinking in my head..guess what I'm trying to say is, you can get 2 days of express pass for a 1 night stay??
> Thanks for any help! Eeven though I would love my Disney fix,we've never done Universal and have decided to go there this summer!!


*Yes you can go and get your room key and check in and if your room isn't ready you can go to the parks while waiting and still use your room key for the express pass and they are also good for the day you check out also *


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

ok awesome, I thought I had read that before. Universal hotels are a little pricey,but I do want the kids to get the full experience and I have already read how the summer can be crucial without the express pass.
I just know we're going to have a good time!!
Thanks all


----------



## ky07

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> ok awesome, I thought I had read that before. Universal hotels are a little pricey,but I do want the kids to get the full experience and I have already read how the summer can be crucial without the express pass.
> I just know we're going to have a good time!!
> Thanks all


*We are going in July and its very busy and hot and this will be or 3rd time staying onsite and the unlimited express pass and the closeness of the hotels make it worth the price but have to admitted it makes a very tight budget for us but we always have a great time and no doubt you and your family will  *


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

ky07 said:


> *We are going in July and its very busy and hot and this will be or 3rd time staying onsite and the unlimited express pass and the closeness of the hotels make it worth the price but have to admitted it makes a very tight budget for us but we always have a great time and no doubt you and your family will  *



thanks appreciate it,we'll be going the beginning of June. We love(I love,lol) Disney,but we're big on watching movies and I think the kids will really enjoy riding rides that are themed around movies and shows they watch! The new Harry Potter is a plus,the oldest DS is a big fan so I know he'll enjoy that! DS(8) is a big Spongebob fan and DD just goes along with the flow,lol
I want to make the best of it all,but at an affordable price, so I think this will be just the ticket for us!


----------



## paper1225

what is the going price for the hotel express if staying offsite?


----------



## phamton

You can't get the hotel express unless you are staying onsite.  you can buy an express pass though.  The prices are here: http://www.universalorlando.com/Tic...es.html&expID=13-5805&contentID=13-1152&seq=1

Click on "begin purchase" and it will show the prices for different dates.


----------



## paper1225

yikes!  thanks for the information, that is expensive!


----------



## IDoBelieveinFairies!

This was great information for someone like me who has not been in a few years and it seems things have changed quite a bit.  We had planned on sneaking a few days of Universal in at Christmas but keeping our Disney Resort, now this makes us rethink our strategy, I do believe we shall go ahead and check out at Disney and check in at Universal.


----------



## azdoughboy

Do you get early admission to the parks staying onsite?  I can't seem to find that info anywhere...thx



BC


----------



## damo

azdoughboy said:


> Do you get early admission to the parks staying onsite?  I can't seem to find that info anywhere...thx
> 
> 
> 
> BC



It is a seasonal thing.


----------



## azdoughboy

damo said:


> It is a seasonal thing.




Middle of November..?  Is this something I can find online somewhere or...



BC


----------



## Metro West

azdoughboy said:


> Middle of November..?  Is this something I can find online somewhere or...
> 
> 
> 
> BC


 I'm pretty sure the only time you would early admission staying onsite would be around very busy periods and with the exception of Thanksgiving weekend, November hasn't been very busy in the past. In fact...the only time I've ever heard of onsite guests getting early entry was in the summer. Now keep in mind...I live 20 minutes away from the parks and don't stay onsite so I'm relying on what others have said.


----------



## Friendly Frog

How do park tickets work for hotel guests?  Does the hotel stay already include park tickets or do you purchase them separately?


----------



## bubba's mom

sometimes there are packages...but it's usually cheaper to book room & buy tickets separately.


----------



## ZooGuyChris

How does the show FOTL access work?  Do we have to get to the show early to recieve priority seating before anyone else is let in, or can we show up after seating is started and get special seats.  Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## dj2

macraven said:


> if you drove, you can stay parked until the end of the park day without paying for another night. that is if you haven't moved your car off the grounds that day.



is this still true?
i was told yesterday that they charge based on a 24 hour day.  but it wouldn't be the first time i've been given wrong information.


----------



## Base

Have their been any word on if hotel guest get FOTL on any of the harry potter attractions?


----------



## dj2

Base said:


> Have their been any word on if hotel guest get FOTL on any of the harry potter attractions?



i was told that you get into that part of the park one hour before non-resort guests.


----------



## dinnysuw

my family and i are staying at RPR 2 adults 3 kids. my mom who lives in orlando will be visiting and going to the parks-she is not staying with us but we would like for her to have a key card to be able to ride the rides with FOTL and also go back and rest in room if necessary. any suggestions on the best way to handle this?


----------



## ladeedeb

Metro West said:


> I'm pretty sure the only time you would early admission staying onsite would be around very busy periods and with the exception of Thanksgiving weekend, November hasn't been very busy in the past. In fact...the only time I've ever heard of onsite guests getting early entry was in the summer. Now keep in mind...I live 20 minutes away from the parks and don't stay onsite so I'm relying on what others have said.



I was under the impression that the early entry at IOA was basically for Harry Potter & would continue regardless of season.  I believe that the Harry Potter package also allows for early entry, so as long as that package is offered, shouldn't early entry be happening all of the time, at least at IOA?  

I just want to make sure that what I have planned & paid for isn't a waste.

Thanks!


----------



## phamton

The early entry is most likely going to last for awhile for Harry Potter. In the past early entry was seasonal but with the HP packages still being offered, then the early entry will continue.


----------



## paper1225

We went to WWHOP/Universal/Islands on 7/22(thursday) and 7/25(sunday) without the FOTL and just went to WWHOP an hour earlier than the park opened.  We went right into WWHOP and maybe stood in line for FJ for 30 minutes each day.  We did not have long waits either day and am glad that we did not pay the extra money for FOTL!


----------



## Mickey Duck

If I have an on-site reservation for 3 people and wish to pick up room keys very early in the morning before check-in is ready to benefit from the FOTL perk, would each member of my party need to be present at the desk or could I pick up all three room keys while their preparing for check out from our current off-site stay?


----------



## bubba's mom

you can check in and get the keys for everyone


----------



## rmdavis

Hello all, I am staying onsite for the first time in Dec, and was curious about how the FOTL works for shows,  is it a reserved seating area or just entry before the rest of the crowds.  Trying to find out if I need to get to the shows to line up or if it works to just walk in.  Thanks.


----------



## bubba's mom

Just look for the Express Entrance...it's a seperate entrance and lets in before the standby line.


----------



## mattkev2001

Wow, did not realize the FOTL pass also assists with dining reservations. Great to know!  

I've checked a few packages for resort hotels and they mention the FOTL option for dates up to 12/31/10. Is it easily assumed this deal will continue in 2011? Has it been around for years?

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Metro West

mattkev2001 said:


> Wow, did not realize the FOTL pass also assists with dining reservations. Great to know!
> 
> I've checked a few packages for resort hotels and they mention the FOTL option for dates up to 12/31/10. Is it easily assumed this deal will continue in 2011? Has it been around for years?
> 
> Thanks for all the info.


 All onsite resort guests receive unlimited Express...that's a permanent perk...like Disney and their EMHs.


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

I am a WDW veteran but Universal newbie. We are considering doing a couple days at Universal in March when we go to FL for a shuttle launch. I am in the very, very early stages of researching so please forgive my possible stupid question.

I read the FAQ and it said that the FOTL was good for all rides. Does this mean *every* ride/show at US and IOA have the express line? Or is it just the popular rides like at WDW? TIA!!


----------



## macraven

yes, everything but the P Flyers and FJ.  You can use the express lines for all of them (with the above exception) as many times you wish when you stay onsite.

also, with that hotel key, some places in City Walk gives you priority seating with it.


----------



## Anagnorisis

I bought the Express Pass online.

Then made on-site hotel reservations. Now I realize that staying at one of the park's hotels I do not need the Express passes.

The confirmation email that I got says all sales are final and non-refundable.

Can I get those passes refunded if I can prove that I am staying at one of their hotels?

Thanks.


----------



## damo

Anagnorisis said:


> I bought the Express Pass online.
> 
> Then made on-site hotel reservations. Now I realize that staying at one of the park's hotels I do not need the Express passes.
> 
> The confirmation email that I got says all sales are final and non-refundable.
> 
> Can I get those passes refunded if I can prove that I am staying at one of their hotels?
> 
> Thanks.



Call them and explain the situation.  They may refund it.


----------



## Anagnorisis

Don't believe the first thing they tell you.

I called and the person from customer service said all sales were final and there was no chance of a refund. That it was clearly indicated in the confirmation that I got.

I hung up and called the same number. This time the person who took the calll, said that yes it could be done, but by another department to which she transferred me. I got the refund!


----------



## rpbert1

Yeah, i find not all agents are upto date on things, and frequently need to call back and get someone who knows what way they operate.
 Glad you got the refund.


----------



## dj2

Anagnorisis said:


> I hung up and called the same number. This time the person who took the calll, said that yes it could be done, but by another department to which she transferred me. I got the refund!



i'm SO GLAD you called them right back.  that's such a good strategy, easy to forget, but so often works in many scenarios!  congrats!!!!


----------



## ammeador2

To those of you that are Universal Pros do you think that staying onsite is worth the extra money? We will be there June 3-11 and I wasn't certain how crazy busy the parks will be. I am just a little torn about spending an extra 1000 to stay on site vs off site, but I do love the idea of shorter lines. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## damo

ammeador2 said:


> To those of you that are Universal Pros do you think that staying onsite is worth the extra money? We will be there June 3-11 and I wasn't certain how crazy busy the parks will be. I am just a little torn about spending an extra 1000 to stay on site vs off site, but I do love the idea of shorter lines. Any tips would be appreciated.



You might want to check into purchasing one annual pass since you can get large discounts on hotels rooms.  You don't need to have purchased the pass in order to book your rooms.  Use this site and enter APH as the code   http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo?hotels=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR


Then you can check here for the annual pass   http://www.universalorlando.com/Tic...s.aspx?ComponentId=12956&SourcePageId=13636#8


----------



## ammeador2

damo said:


> You might want to check into purchasing one annual pass since you can get large discounts on hotels rooms.  You don't need to have purchased the pass in order to book your rooms.  Use this site and enter APH as the code   http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo?hotels=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR
> 
> 
> Then you can check here for the annual pass   http://www.universalorlando.com/Tic...s.aspx?ComponentId=12956&SourcePageId=13636#8



thanks but that was more expensive! just my luck! i am hoping that they will come out with some kind of deal or something...


----------



## damo

ammeador2 said:


> thanks but that was more expensive! just my luck! i am hoping that they will come out with some kind of deal or something...



  You can get RPR for $174 up to the 10th of June.


----------



## ammeador2

damo said:


> The annual pass rates aren't out yet for those all those dates.  You can get RPR for $174 for the beginning.



either way i live to far away to use an annual pass so it's really a mute point since they are expensive and the regular ap doesn't offer room discount.


----------



## damo

ammeador2 said:


> either way i live to far away to use an annual pass so it's really a mute point since they are expensive and the regular ap doesn't offer room discount.



You can get a rate of 174 up to the 10th at the RPR  The annual pass is $224.  The savings might be worth it.


----------



## ammeador2

damo said:


> You can get a rate of 174 up to the 10th at the RPR  The annual pass is $224.  The savings might be worth it.



thanks! that does make it better. especially since they have the flex pay for the pass it won't seem to ungodly! actually i found the power pass that is 159.99 there are some blackout dates but the dates we are going are okay so i am considering that option!  i am going to get the kids and dh the orlando flex and then i can just buy the ticket for sea world when we go there.  thanks again!


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

Make sure you are looking at the non-resident AP's and not the FL AP. There is a difference.

We were there last week and bought one preferred AP. It cost app. $80 more than the 2 day 2 park tickets. WE were able to by the other 4 2D/2P ticket with a 15% discount since we had the AP. Then we got our room for $139 per night vs. $279. We ended up having to stay 3 extra nights due to the snowstorm delaying our flight last week so that ended up being a HUGE savings. You also get 10% discount in all stores and restaurants at IOA, US, and Citywalk. We also got a discount at the Universal store in the Orlando Airport!

Needless to say that initial $80 extra paid for itself multiple times over. I highly recommend looking into it very closely!

Even though we were at the parks during a slower time I loved having the Express pass option and getting into HP an hour early due to staying onsite. Well worth it!


----------



## ammeador2

ShelsGoingToDisney said:


> Make sure you are looking at the non-resident AP's and not the FL AP. There is a difference.
> 
> We were there last week and bought one preferred AP. It cost app. $80 more than the 2 day 2 park tickets. WE were able to by the other 4 2D/2P ticket with a 15% discount since we had the AP. Then we got our room for $139 per night vs. $279. We ended up having to stay 3 extra nights due to the snowstorm delaying our flight last week so that ended up being a HUGE savings. You also get 10% discount in all stores and restaurants at IOA, US, and Citywalk. We also got a discount at the Universal store in the Orlando Airport!
> 
> Needless to say that initial $80 extra paid for itself multiple times over. I highly recommend looking into it very closely!
> 
> Even though we were at the parks during a slower time I loved having the Express pass option and getting into HP an hour early due to staying onsite. Well worth it!



That darn fine print!  Noticed that after I posted ah well. It will still save us a lot of money I think if we get 1 pass and then buy the rest of the tickets. We were up to almost 2900 just with the hotel room and flex tickets.. did you get your theme park tickets for the rest of your family while you were there or did you get them before hand? just curious..


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

ammeador2 said:


> That darn fine print!  Noticed that after I posted ah well. It will still save us a lot of money I think if we get 1 pass and then buy the rest of the tickets. We were up to almost 2900 just with the hotel room and flex tickets.. did you get your theme park tickets for the rest of your family while you were there or did you get them before hand? just curious..



We arrived at RPR the night before we went to the parks so we walked over to the front gates of IOA and purchased the AP and the additional tickets with the 15% off discount. That way we didn't waste any  of our early morning time in HP buying tickets and whatnot. They had to do it in 2 separate transactions with the AP being purchased first. From what I have read to get the 15% discount you have to buy the tickets (not AP) at the gates, not online or any other place.


----------



## Stinasmom

dinnysuw said:


> my family and i are staying at RPR 2 adults 3 kids. my mom who lives in orlando will be visiting and going to the parks-she is not staying with us but we would like for her to have a key card to be able to ride the rides with FOTL



Hi! 
Wanted to re-ask this question since I didn't see a definite answer...
Our stituation is similar in that we have a night at RPR for 2 adults/2 kids but have the grandparents traveling with us. 
Is it correct that we can add one more adult at a cost of $25? 
What about the 4th adult (6th person)? 
Are they out of luck?

Thanks!!


----------



## macraven

Stinasmom said:


> Hi!
> Wanted to re-ask this question since I didn't see a definite answer...
> Our stituation is similar in that we have a night at RPR for 2 adults/2 kids but have the grandparents traveling with us.
> Is it correct that we can add one more adult at a cost of $25?
> What about the 4th adult (6th person)?
> Are they out of luck?
> 
> Thanks!!



you will need to book 2 rooms to accomodate the 6 of you.
5 to a room is the maximum per fire regulations.

if you have more than 2 adults, age 18 and over, in one room, you do pay an additional $25 per night for the extra adult.


----------



## Stinasmom

macraven said:


> you will need to book 2 rooms to accomodate the 6 of you.
> 5 to a room is the maximum per fire regulations.
> 
> if you have more than 2 adults, age 18 and over, in one room, you do pay an additional $25 per night for the extra adult.



Thanks so much for getting back to me. 
My mom will not want to go on most of the rides, but if she does want to try one of the easier simulator ones, can she use my card and go with the kids while I wait it out in the gift shop?
Not trying to cheat the system, just checking...
Also, if we use our guest perks to get into a restaurant, will they even care if we have 5 room keys but 6 diners?

Thanks again! Love knowing the ins & outs before we get there!


----------



## JAD74

Hello all

What a fantastic source of information.  Well done to everyone.  

My family and I are booked to stay at the Royal Pacific Resort in Orlando on June 30th 2011 until the following day July 1st 2011. I think I am right in thinking that on the day I am scheduled to book into the hotel I can arrive early and receive a key that allows me to enter the parks early and also utilise the Front of the Line perk. I also believe that the early admission and FOTL is good for the following day i.e. the day we check out. I have a few questions that I would really appreciate an answer to: 

1. Is my understanding above correct?

2. Is the parking garage open at 6:00am so that i can book into the hotel very early and get early admission on the day of arrival (I am aware the room is not available until 16:00hrs)?

3. I take it I need to buy 2 days parking (day of arrival and day of departure)? 

4. If I book out of the room before 11:00am on the day of departure, How do I use FOTL? Do I not need to hand back the key to the room? 

Any help much appreciated. 

Kind Regards JAD74


----------



## Bluer101

JAD74 said:


> Hello all
> 
> What a fantastic source of information.  Well done to everyone.
> 
> My family and I are booked to stay at the Royal Pacific Resort in Orlando on June 30th 2011 until the following day July 1st 2011. I think I am right in thinking that on the day I am scheduled to book into the hotel I can arrive early and receive a key that allows me to enter the parks early and also utilise the Front of the Line perk. I also believe that the early admission and FOTL is good for the following day i.e. the day we check out. I have a few questions that I would really appreciate an answer to:
> 
> 1. Is my understanding above correct?
> 
> 2. Is the parking garage open at 6:00am so that i can book into the hotel very early and get early admission on the day of arrival (I am aware the room is not available until 16:00hrs)?
> 
> 3. I take it I need to buy 2 days parking (day of arrival and day of departure)?
> 
> 4. If I book out of the room before 11:00am on the day of departure, How do I use FOTL? Do I not need to hand back the key to the room?
> 
> Any help much appreciated.
> 
> Kind Regards JAD74



1. Everything is correct.

2. You don't park in the parking garage. Thats for people who stay off site. You will be parking in RPR parking lot and its open 24/7.

3.Yes you will pay a check in 2 days for parking. They will ask if you have a car.

4.You get to keep the room keys forever. They have your name, hotel, and dates on them. Thats how the team members at the rides know if its valid, by date.


BTW: Welcome to the boards!!


----------



## JAD74

Bluer101 said:


> 1. Everything is correct.
> 
> 2. You don't park in the parking garage. Thats for people who stay off site. You will be parking in RPR parking lot and its open 24/7.
> 
> 3.Yes you will pay a check in 2 days for parking. They will ask if you have a car.
> 
> 4.You get to keep the room keys forever. They have your name, hotel, and dates on them. Thats how the team members at the rides know if its valid, by date.
> 
> 
> BTW: Welcome to the boards!!



Thank you very much indeed for getting back so quickly!  Thanks very much for the information


----------



## ladeedeb

Bluer101 said:


> 1. Everything is correct.
> 
> 2. You don't park in the parking garage. Thats for people who stay off site. You will be parking in RPR parking lot and its open 24/7.
> 
> 3.Yes you will pay a check in 2 days for parking. They will ask if you have a car.
> 
> 4.You get to keep the room keys forever. They have your name, hotel, and dates on them. Thats how the team members at the rides know if its valid, by date.
> 
> 
> BTW: Welcome to the boards!!



I believe the onsite hotel parking charges by the night & it's $15/night.  I don't know if they go by 24 hr. time period, or strictly by the night, but it says on their site that it is per night.  I believe we came in in the afternoon & left a few days later in the morning & we were charged by number of nights stayed.  I am sure someone will correct me if they had something different happen, but you may want to call & double check.  Have fun!


----------



## macraven

Stinasmom said:


> Thanks so much for getting back to me.
> My mom will not want to go on most of the rides, but if she does want to try one of the easier simulator ones, can she use my card and go with the kids while I wait it out in the gift shop?
> Not trying to cheat the system, just checking...
> Also, if we use our guest perks to get into a restaurant, will they even care if we have 5 room keys but 6 diners?
> 
> Thanks again! Love knowing the ins & outs before we get there!



sorry about being late in answering you.
i didn't get the notice of this thread having a reply...

the names of the hotel guests are on the hotel cards.
there is a policy on the dis boards that posters can not circumvent ways to go around policies.........

but i say, if a female adult uses the card that has a female adult listed as a hotel guest, who would know the difference.

you only need one hotel card key for the 6 diners.
not every one in the group has to be hotel guests for you to get the priority in line at the restaurants.


----------



## macraven

ladeedeb said:


> I believe the onsite hotel parking charges by the night & it's $15/night.  I don't know if they go by 24 hr. time period, or strictly by the night, but it says on their site that it is per night.  I believe we came in in the afternoon & left a few days later in the morning & we were charged by number of nights stayed.  I am sure someone will correct me if they had something different happen, but you may want to call & double check.  Have fun!



you are correct.
you pay for the night when you have a car in the hotel parking lot.

for example:
you check in june 1 and leave june 2
you only pay for one night of $15, even if you are staying late till the park closes.  you pay when you check out of the hotel but don't have to move your car necessarily.
 you still have the perk of using the express line until the park closes that second day/check out day.


----------



## turningleaf

Hi,
I'm wondering if you get the same resort discount if you're a Florida Pass Holder?  Is the code also APH or is it something else?  Thanks.

Re: the free parking benefit, is it at the hotel also or only at the park?  Meaning if you stay on site the free parking benefit doesn't really apply?



damo said:


> You might want to check into purchasing one annual pass since you can get large discounts on hotels rooms.  You don't need to have purchased the pass in order to book your rooms.  Use this site and enter APH as the code   http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo?hotels=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR
> 
> 
> Then you can check here for the annual pass   http://www.universalorlando.com/Tic...s.aspx?ComponentId=12956&SourcePageId=13636#8


----------



## macraven

the AP gives you the free parking at the parking garage.

the hotels have a nightly parking charge for the resort guests with autos.


----------



## vleeth

The original post in this sticky named 3 hotels that get you fotl passes.  Are those the only 3?


----------



## macraven

it's not a fotl/front of the line pass but the useage of the express lines, with no limitations for hotel guests.

if you stay on one of the onsite hotels, that is one of the perks for the guests.
express line from the time you check in till midnight of the day you check out.


----------



## macraven

vleeth said:


> The original post in this sticky named 3 hotels that get you fotl passes.  Are those the only 3?



forgot to answer your question completely...
yes, the perk are for the guests that stay at one of the 3 onsite hotels.


----------



## vleeth

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Kate3456

Is there a car rental counter at any of the universal hotels?


----------



## macraven

turningleaf said:


> Hi,
> I'm wondering if you get the same resort discount if you're a Florida Pass Holder?  Is the code also APH or is it something else?  Thanks.
> 
> Re: the free parking benefit, is it at the hotel also or only at the park?  Meaning if you stay on site the free parking benefit doesn't really apply?



ap for the floridian resident is cheaper than the regular ap in costs.
check the ap website for the residents perks on hotel discounts.
APH is the code for AP.

there are some promos/discounts that are not on the website so you have to call to book them at promo rates.


i have heard they can get a better discount than the reg. ap holders but do not know for sure.

free parking is only at the garage for the parks.
if you are a hotel guest, it is $15 per night for parking.


----------



## macraven

Kate3456 said:


> Is there a car rental counter at any of the universal hotels?



yes


----------



## JennyMP03

Hmm.  We were going to just try our luck for a visit on Monday, July 11, but I'm seriously considering using our AAA discount to book the cheapest onsite room we can get and have that awesome FOTL pass for the day.  This thread makes it look very appealing.

Can you still not use the FOTL pass on Forbidden Journey?


----------



## macraven

JennyMP03 said:


> Hmm.  We were going to just try our luck for a visit on Monday, July 11, but I'm seriously considering using our AAA discount to book the cheapest onsite room we can get and have that awesome FOTL pass for the day.  This thread makes it look very appealing.
> 
> Can you still not use the FOTL pass on Forbidden Journey?



correct.
no express lines for FJ 


single rider line will help cut the time you are in the regular line.

it really isn't bad.
can't do much talking during the ride the way the seat benches are set up.


----------



## JennyMP03

Thanks for the quick reply, macraven! We will take advantage of the early admission to the Harry Potter section and go straight to Forbidden Journey as our first ride.  I want to fully experience the queue anyway as I hear it's almost as entertaining as the ride itself.


----------



## macraven

JennyMP03 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, macraven! We will take advantage of the early admission to the Harry Potter section and go straight to Forbidden Journey as our first ride.  I want to fully experience the queue anyway as I hear it's almost as entertaining as the ride itself.



if you are interested in doing the wand presentation at ollivanders, do it before you ride FJ.

the roon at ollivanders does not hold many peeps.
i believe it is about 20 they let in for each 10-15 'show'

if i have those times incorrect, i'm sure someone will post to correct me.
i am going off of memory here.....


the line for ollivanders gets very long once the general public are let in.

if you do that shop first, you will have more of a wait for FJ.



if the park is open late, (9:00), return when it is around 7:30.
i am reading that waits are very little near the end of the park day.


do the castle tour for all the details.
be sure to do the ride.

i did the tour and then did the regular line.

after that, i only do the single rider line.


----------



## JennyMP03

Great tips, macraven.  I'll make myself a note about Ollivander's.  Thanks so much!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Bethpremier

I definitely should have read this BEFORE I posed my question on the boards.  Ive been debating for some time about whether I should book onsite and I totally think the FOTL is worth it.  I did just want to verify one thing as I seem to be confusing some answers.

We would be checking in on Sept 9 and departing on Sept 10.  Would I pay $15 one time for parking or twice?  We will be in the park all day on Sept 10.

Thanks!


----------



## damo

Bethpremier said:


> I definitely should have read this BEFORE I posed my question on the boards.  Ive been debating for some time about whether I should book onsite and I totally think the FOTL is worth it.  I did just want to verify one thing as I seem to be confusing some answers.
> 
> We would be checking in on Sept 9 and departing on Sept 10.  Would I pay $15 one time for parking or twice?  We will be in the park all day on Sept 10.
> 
> Thanks!



You only pay parking twice if you stay over two midnights.  Since you will just be staying over one midnight, you will just pay once.


----------



## pinkplaydoh

What is the best way to carry around your room key?  Can you put it on a lanyard?


----------



## Bluer101

pinkplaydoh said:


> What is the best way to carry around your room key?  Can you put it on a lanyard?



Thats what most people do along with your park pass. If you do not have one the parks have lots to choose from ranging from $7 to $10.


----------



## damo

pinkplaydoh said:


> What is the best way to carry around your room key?  Can you put it on a lanyard?



Yes.  There are many lanyards for sale around the parks and at the hotels.


----------



## Csaks

Ok, am I stupid or is this answer around here somewhere?

Does the hotel front of the line thing work for Halloween Haunt? We are trying to decide on staying onsite next year and if this applicable it would be worth it. The lines for the houses were hell last year after about 9pm and those would come in handy.


----------



## JessicaR

Csaks said:


> Ok, am I stupid or is this answer around here somewhere?
> 
> Does the hotel front of the line thing work for Halloween Haunt? We are trying to decide on staying onsite next year and if this applicable it would be worth it. The lines for the houses were hell last year after about 9pm and those would come in handy.



Sorry no. You can purchase a HHN express pass.


----------



## Metro West

Csaks said:


> Ok, am I stupid or is this answer around here somewhere?
> 
> Does the hotel front of the line thing work for Halloween Haunt? We are trying to decide on staying onsite next year and if this applicable it would be worth it. The lines for the houses were hell last year after about 9pm and those would come in handy.


 As Jessica stated hotel benefits do not carry over to HHN but Express Plus passes are available for sale. They can be pricey depending on the night you're going so you can check the HHN website to get an idea of the cost.


----------



## Csaks

Thanks you two. It is a hard thing to find. 
We had a blast last year and are trying to get back for next year. We stayed at the Doubletree which was great but were hoping to do the 'onsite' thing. The prices are scaring the crap outta me and was hoping that the hotel stay would come with the fastpass thing. It doesn't so now I need to decide if it is really worth the shorter walk or not.


----------



## modegard

So if I book a room directly with Loews and buy tickets to US separately, do I still get all the perks?  Early entry to HP and FOTL?  I am not clear on if I only get these perks if I buy a package from Universal itself, or if I can purchase them separately to save some $ and still get all the perks.

Looks like I would get FOTL since it is just the hotel key card, but what about early entry to HP?  Is it the same thing, just show your hotel key?

I was looking at using travel miles to get the tickets to US.  For 3 days for our group of 8 it would save us $1200.  

Thanks!


Merilee


----------



## damo

modegard said:


> So if I book a room directly with Loews and buy tickets to US separately, do I still get all the perks?  Early entry to HP and FOTL?  I am not clear on if I only get these perks if I buy a package from Universal itself, or if I can purchase them separately to save some $ and still get all the perks.
> 
> Looks like I would get FOTL since it is just the hotel key card, but what about early entry to HP?  Is it the same thing, just show your hotel key?
> 
> I was looking at using travel miles to get the tickets to US.  For 3 days for our group of 8 it would save us $1200.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Merilee



If you are staying onsite, it doesn't matter where you get your tickets. The perks all come from just staying onsite.


----------



## modegard

Beautiful!  Thanks so much Damo!




Merilee


----------



## othello32

Which hotel out of the 3 that provides Express Pass, (Royal Pacific, the Hard Rock Hotel and the Portofino Bay) would you recommend?  What's better for the money?  Better for kids?


----------



## damo

othello32 said:


> Which hotel out of the 3 that provides Express Pass, (Royal Pacific, the Hard Rock Hotel and the Portofino Bay) would you recommend?  What's better for the money?  Better for kids?



RPR is the cheapest and is probably best for little kids.  HRH is the middle and probably best for teens.  PBH is the most expensive and probably best for adults.


(in a nutshell)


----------



## sheryl921

Anyone have any tips for getting an onsite hotel for New Year's Eve?  (I know, I should have booked months ago...)  The only one showing availabilty if RPR for $359/night, minimum 2 night stay!!!    Ideally, I was hoping to book the Hard Rock for just 1 night, but...


----------



## Bluer101

sheryl921 said:


> Anyone have any tips for getting an onsite hotel for New Year's Eve?  (I know, I should have booked months ago...)  The only one showing availabilty if RPR for $359/night, minimum 2 night stay!!!    Ideally, I was hoping to book the Hard Rock for just 1 night, but...



You won't find any deals for that week or weekend.


----------



## JessicaR

sheryl921 said:


> Anyone have any tips for getting an onsite hotel for New Year's Eve?  (I know, I should have booked months ago...)  The only one showing availabilty if RPR for $359/night, minimum 2 night stay!!!    Ideally, I was hoping to book the Hard Rock for just 1 night, but...



They have mandatory amount of nights for these dates. I don't think they even take a 1 night booking. We went over Christmas and had a 3 night minimum.


----------



## Metro West

JessicaR said:


> They have mandatory amount of nights for these dates. I don't think they even take a 1 night booking. We went over Christmas and had a 3 night minimum.


 Yes...There are minimum night stays over a major holiday weekend.


----------



## kuayoung

So I am planning to go the week before Christmas 

I was going through the reservation process and quit because it said my FOTL benefits were only the day of check in (it actually showed the date).  I am not claiming to have read everything but did the first page and searched.  Is this something new?  We were there last summer and didn't have this problem.

Thanks


----------



## macraven

kuayoung said:


> So I am planning to go the week before Christmas
> 
> I was going through the reservation process and quit because it said my FOTL benefits were only the day of check in (it actually showed the date).  I am not claiming to have read everything but did the first page and searched.  Is this something new?  We were there last summer and didn't have this problem.
> 
> Thanks



when you stay onsite, you are allowed the usage of the express lines for the day you check in and the day you check out.


----------



## kuayoung

macraven said:


> when you stay onsite, you are allowed the usage of the express lines for the day you check in and the day you check out.



Thank you.  That is how it was this summer but the confirmation page really looked like it was only one day and that was the check in day!


----------



## Stinasmom

kuayoung said:


> Thank you.  That is how it was this summer but the confirmation page really looked like it was only one day and that was the check in day!



Ahh! Say it isn't so!

We stayed there Spring Break (3/2011) and DID get to use our room keys as FOTL passes the day we checked in and the (next )day we checked out.
So, I've advised some friends who are traveling over the Christmas break to do this too.... 
If someone finds out that it's only good for one day, please let us know!


----------



## damo

Stinasmom said:


> Ahh! Say it isn't so!
> 
> We stayed there Spring Break (3/2011) and DID get to use our room keys as FOTL passes the day we checked in and the (next )day we checked out.
> So, I've advised some friends who are traveling over the Christmas break to do this too....
> If someone finds out that it's only good for one day, please let us know!



http://www.loewshotels.com/en/Portofino-Bay-Hotel/index/faqs

It is quite clear in the FAQs that it is good from check in until park close on departure day.


Q: What days is the Loews on-site hotel room key, that serve as Express Access to skip the regular lines valid throughout my stay?
A: Your Loews on-site hotel room key is valid for Express Access (at participating attractions) from the time issued by the front desk until the Universal Orlando theme parks close, the day of your departure


----------



## macraven

Stinasmom said:


> Ahh! Say it isn't so!
> 
> We stayed there Spring Break (3/2011) and DID get to use our room keys as FOTL passes the day we checked in and the (next )day we checked out.
> So, I've advised some friends who are traveling over the Christmas break to do this too....
> If someone finds out that it's only good for one day, please let us know!



eh, it isn't so.

i had checked the same site and did a google search when i answered above you.

and as damo agreed with my post, she also added where the source came from.
hotel guests do get the perk of express line unlimited usage the day they check out of the onsite hotel.

don't fret.
policy is still the same.


----------



## ZYanksRule

I'm confused -- if you stay at a Universal hotel, you get the express pass. But do you also get free park tickets, or do you have to buy your park tickets separately?


----------



## Momw/aplan

ZYanksRule said:


> I'm confused -- if you stay at a Universal hotel, you get the express pass. But do you also get free park tickets, or do you have to buy your park tickets separately?



You must buy your park admission tickets separately. Once in the park though you can use your room keycard as an express pass to most of the rides.


----------



## bubba's mom

ZYanksRule said:


> I'm confused -- if you stay at a Universal hotel, you get the express pass. But do you also get free park tickets, or do you have to buy your park tickets separately?





Momw/aplan said:


> You must buy your park admission tickets separately. Once in the park though you can use your room keycard as an express pass to most of the rides.



If you stay at a Universal hotel, the 'express pass' IS your room key


----------



## ZYanksRule

Momw/aplan said:


> You must buy your park admission tickets separately. Once in the park though you can use your room keycard as an express pass to most of the rides.



Gotcha.

And, if you plan on staying more than 4 days, is there a way to buy tickets longer than 4 days?


----------



## Momw/aplan

ZYanksRule said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> And, if you plan on staying more than 4 days, is there a way to buy tickets longer than 4 days?



Yes. You might want to look into the Universal 3-Park Unlimited ticket. It gets you admission to IOA, US, and Wet-n-Wild Orlando for fourteen consecutive days for about $26 more than the 4 day park-to-park for an adult (or about $19 more for kids). 

I haven't gotten these before myself, but my understanding of them is that they expire 14 days after you've activated them by entering one of the parks, but you can use them however many times you want during those 14 days at as many of the 3 parks as you want per day. 

So it is essentially a park-to-park-to-park 14 day ticket for barely more than a park-to-park 4 day ticket. It seems like a REALLY good deal to me if you plan to be in the parks for more than 4 days even if you're not interested in the water park.

And you might want to consider buying them from www.undercovertourist.com. It can really save you some money.  From everything I've read UT is a very reliable source for tickets to both Universal and Disney. We plan to use them for our upcoming trip. Keep in mind while you are comparison shopping that the price quoted to you on the initial ticket purchasing page of Universal's website doesn't include tax & shipping, whereas the price on Undercover Tourist's site already has that included. Plus if you sign up for the mousesavers montly newsletter at www.mousesavers.com you can get a special discount link to undercovertourist's ticket sales that will save you even a couple of dollars more.


----------



## ZYanksRule

Momw/aplan said:


> Yes. You might want to look into the Universal 3-Park Unlimited ticket. It gets you admission to IOA, US, and Wet-n-Wild Orlando for fourteen consecutive days for about $26 more than the 4 day park-to-park for an adult (or about $19 more for kids).
> 
> I haven't gotten these before myself, but my understanding of them is that they expire 14 days after you've activated them by entering one of the parks, but you can use them however many times you want during those 14 days at as many of the 3 parks as you want per day.
> 
> So it is essentially a park-to-park-to-park 14 day ticket for barely more than a park-to-park 4 day ticket. It seems like a REALLY good deal to me if you plan to be in the parks for more than 4 days even if you're not interested in the water park.
> 
> And you might want to consider buying them from www.undercovertourist.com. It can really save you some money.  From everything I've read UT is a very reliable source for tickets to both Universal and Disney. We plan to use them for our upcoming trip. Keep in mind while you are comparison shopping that the price quoted to you on the initial ticket purchasing page of Universal's website doesn't include tax & shipping, whereas the price on Undercover Tourist's site already has that included. Plus if you sign up for the mousesavers montly newsletter at www.mousesavers.com you can get a special discount link to undercovertourist's ticket sales that will save you even a couple of dollars more.



Thanks!


----------



## banjogal

Maybe this question is just too basic and that's why it hasn' been addressed- LOL!- But there have been many discussions about how you may use your on-site park passes/FOTL tickets from the date of check-in to check-out.
We are staying at RPR March 18-22 and have purchased the Harry Potter package which includes a 3 day base ticket for 2 adults and 1- 6 yr old ( the two yr old doesn't need a park pass). I thought that we were literally only able to use the park passes for 3 total days (one park per day) and that our park passes would be activated for that first day when we set foot inside the first park.
However- I am confused about discussions of using the park passes from check-in to check out. 
We are arriving noon to mid-afternoon on the 18th and I presumed that we would just use that day to hang out by the pool and maybe visit CityWalk for a meal and then begin our 3 day passes on the 19th with the early admission to WWoHP.
Is this correct?? Any other suggestions?


----------



## mjohnson96

The from check in until eod check out is for the hotel benefits.  If you only have a 3 day pass then you can only go 3 days, but your hotel benefits of FOTL will be good for any of the days you are staying at the hotel no matter what days you go to the park.  



> We are arriving noon to mid-afternoon on the 18th and I presumed that we would just use that day to hang out by the pool and maybe visit CityWalk for a meal and then begin our 3 day passes on the 19th with the early admission to WWoHP.
> Is this correct?? Any other suggestions?



You are correct, go ahead and relax by the pool and have fun exploring the resort(s) and citywalk and then start the parks the next morning.  Now, you can always check how much to add a day, I know for mine it was only around $5 to go from 3 to 4 day passes.


----------



## damo

banjogal said:


> Maybe this question is just too basic and that's why it hasn' been addressed- LOL!- But there have been many discussions about how you may use your on-site park passes/FOTL tickets from the date of check-in to check-out.
> We are staying at RPR March 18-22 and have purchased the Harry Potter package which includes a 3 day base ticket for 2 adults and 1- 6 yr old ( the two yr old doesn't need a park pass). I thought that we were literally only able to use the park passes for 3 total days (one park per day) and that our park passes would be activated for that first day when we set foot inside the first park.
> However- I am confused about discussions of using the park passes from check-in to check out.
> We are arriving noon to mid-afternoon on the 18th and I presumed that we would just use that day to hang out by the pool and maybe visit CityWalk for a meal and then begin our 3 day passes on the 19th with the early admission to WWoHP.
> Is this correct?? Any other suggestions?



If you have a 3 day pass, you can only use it for 3 days...so the 19th, 20th and 21st or 18th, 19th, 20th, etc.  It doesn't matter which 3 days and they don't have to be consecutive.  It can be any 3 days in a 14 day period starting on the day of the first use of the tickets.

If you want you can use it right away and upgrade it to a 4 day ticket for $10/person once you get there at guest services.

What you are hearing about from check in to check out are not the park passes but the express passes.  They are two completely different things.  Express passes are your hotel keys will get you into a special line at every ride except three.  Park passes are what gets you into the park.


----------



## banjogal

Excellent- thank you for directly answering my questions!


----------



## tripplanner2

I thought I read the FOTL was not good in HP.  But on the first page there is only one ride that it states you cannot use FOTL for.  Can someone please tell me which is correct?


----------



## damo

tripplanner2 said:


> I thought I read the FOTL was not good in HP.  But on the first page there is only one ride that it states you cannot use FOTL for.  Can someone please tell me which is correct?



The first page was last edited in 2009.

You cannot use express on Rip Rip Rockit, Pteranadon Flyers or Forbidden Journey.


----------



## tripplanner2

damo said:


> The first page was last edited in 2009.
> 
> You cannot use express on Rip Rip Rockit, Pteranadon Flyers or Forbidden Journey.



Thank you


----------



## badandy

damo said:


> The first page was last edited in 2009.
> 
> You cannot use express on Rip Rip Rockit, Pteranadon Flyers or Forbidden Journey.



And now Minion Mayhem.


----------



## macraven

_express line is open for the minionion ride now._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _express line is open for the minionion ride now._



Yep, already did it twice with express. The posted sign was 80 minutes and waited less than 8 minutes.


----------



## okeydokey

My kids don't go back to school over Christmas Break until Jan 8.  We were thinking of a three night stay, maybe Jan 3-6.  Super crowded?

We are FL residents, so also thinking of an annual pass and then we can go back again a time or two.


----------



## Metro West

okeydokey said:


> My kids don't go back to school over Christmas Break until Jan 8.  We were thinking of a three night stay, maybe Jan 3-6.  Super crowded?
> 
> We are FL residents, so also thinking of an annual pass and then we can go back again a time or two.


 That week should should be busy but not as busy as Christmas week. The lines should still be long enough that your unlimited Express access will come in handy. Also...you would get an AP discount on the room rate if you purchased an AP while you were there.


----------



## leemel

I've just looked at prices for RPR on loews and on the Amex travel site. The Amex site appears to be a better deal for me. Can anyone confirm that booking with someone like Amex still gets FoTL. Thanks.


----------



## damo

leemel said:


> I've just looked at prices for RPR on loews and on the Amex travel site. The Amex site appears to be a better deal for me. Can anyone confirm that booking with someone like Amex still gets FoTL. Thanks.



Yes, you will still get your unlimited express access (it isn't FOTL as you still need to wait in the express line---FOTL only exists if you purchase the VIP tour) and early admission.  You just won't get any credit for your youfirst perks as it won't be a qualifying stay.

We're trying to get away from calling it FOTL here as there still seem to be people who think that you actually do get to go right to the Front of the Line,lol.


----------



## leemel

Thanks for that, to be honest, we only have a short stay at Universal so any benefits from the Youfirst are negligible for us anyway. And I'll consider my wrists slapped for calling it FotL


----------



## damo

leemel said:


> Thanks for that, to be honest, we only have a short stay at Universal so any benefits from the Youfirst are negligible for us anyway. And I'll consider my wrists slapped for calling it FotL






The best thing about getting a qualifying rate is that after two stays using qualifying rates you get free internet and free room upgrades if available.  The free internet is the big one for us.


----------



## LoveToTravel2001

We are planning to go end of January into February with a stay PBH.  The original post says the EP is good for dining. Is this still accurate?  If so, where? 
I know this may have been already asked and answered but I really don't want to go through all 13 pages


----------



## Bluer101

LoveToTravel2001 said:


> We are planning to go end of January into February with a stay PBH.  The original post says the EP is good for dining. Is this still accurate?  If so, where?
> I know this may have been already asked and answered but I really don't want to go through all 13 pages



It's not the Express pass that's good for dinning, it's your onsite hotel key. At most sit down restaurants in the parks and in City Walk just show your hotel key to get priority seating.


----------



## LoveToTravel2001

Bluer101 said:


> It's not the Express pass that's good for dinning, it's your onsite hotel key. At most sit down restaurants in the parks and in City Walk just show your hotel key to get priority seating.



Thank you!  That's the best news I've heard in a while. My husband hates counter service for every meal but since we're only ther a few days, we hate to spend hours between waiting and eating and traveling just to eat.  He was considering renting a car just so we go promptly to eat. This will help.


----------



## justwonderful

We have reservations at the Hard Rock for a few days between Christmas and New Years.  It costs a fortune then, but I figured that it would be worth it for those Express Passes.  This week, however, my son severely broke his ankle and the doctor says he'll still be on crutches and/or a wheelchair at Christmastime.  Now I'm wondering if it makes sense to spend so much extra to stay on a Universal Property just to get the Express passes.  Won't we be going to the front of the lines now that my son is in a wheelchair?  Does it still make sense to stay at the Hard Rock Hotel?  Thanks!


----------



## damo

justwonderful said:


> We have reservations at the Hard Rock for a few days between Christmas and New Years.  It costs a fortune then, but I figured that it would be worth it for those Express Passes.  This week, however, my son severely broke his ankle and the doctor says he'll still be on crutches and/or a wheelchair at Christmastime.  Now I'm wondering if it makes sense to spend so much extra to stay on a Universal Property just to get the Express passes.  Won't we be going to the front of the lines now that my son is in a wheelchair?  Does it still make sense to stay at the Hard Rock Hotel?  Thanks!



It isn't the same.  From what I recall, you'll be given a time to return and then you will go into the express lane.  So you'll still be waiting, just not in line.  It is a much easier experience with hotel express.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> It isn't the same.  From what I recall, you'll be given a time to return and then you will go into the express lane.  So you'll still be waiting, just not in line.  It is a much easier experience with hotel express.



_yes, that is how the gap works.

get the card from the TM at guest services.

take the card to the TM at the ride.
they will mark down the time for you to return for that ride.
you do have some wait on the return time listed on that card as you enter the express lines then.

this procedure will be repeated for each ride if you use the GAP.

easier to stay onsite and use the express lines for the rides and shows._


----------



## justwonderful

Thanks so much for your feedback.  I'll just leave our reservations as is -- appreciate your help!


----------



## MarkLem

justwonderful said:


> We have reservations at the Hard Rock for a few days between Christmas and New Years.  It costs a fortune then, but I figured that it would be worth it for those Express Passes.  This week, however, my son severely broke his ankle and the doctor says he'll still be on crutches and/or a wheelchair at Christmastime.  Now I'm wondering if it makes sense to spend so much extra to stay on a Universal Property just to get the Express passes.  Won't we be going to the front of the lines now that my son is in a wheelchair?  Does it still make sense to stay at the Hard Rock Hotel?  Thanks!



My daughter tore her ACL last Dec and we were at Universal 12/28-1/3.
She was in a wheelchair in the park, which on it's own did not get her to a front of any line. We stayed at Hard Rock so we got in the express line just like everyone else with express pass.  On a few rides there was special boarding (like Harry Potter) where once we got to a certain point in line we were ushered into a special boarding area on stationary cars.


----------



## hazlnut

What time do the parks open for hotel guests next week?  Thurs, Fri, Sat.

Is that all the 'partner' hotels or just the 3 on-site?


----------



## damo

hazlnut said:


> What time do the parks open for hotel guests next week?  Thurs, Fri, Sat.
> 
> Is that all the 'partner' hotels or just the 3 on-site?



Except for New Year's Eve, IOA opens at 8 am for hotel guests and those who have purchased a package through universalorlando.com at a partner hotel.  On New Year's Eve and the weekend before, IOA opens at 7 am for those people.


----------



## hpriamson

I've read elsewhere that you no longer use your room key as your Unlimited Express Pass in the parks - that the hotel issues each person a photo ID Express Pass when you check in.  Can anyone who has been there recently confirm or refute this?


----------



## Metro West

hpriamson said:


> I've read elsewhere that you no longer use your room key as your Unlimited Express Pass in the parks - that the hotel issues each person a photo ID Express Pass when you check in.  Can anyone who has been there recently confirm or refute this?


 Yes...this is true.


----------



## justwinnie

Is the hotel photo ID Express Pass still an unlimited Express Pass or are you now limited to once per ride?

Thanks!


----------



## damo

justwinnie said:


> Is the hotel photo ID Express Pass still an unlimited Express Pass or are you now limited to once per ride?
> 
> Thanks!



It is unlimited but can't be used on Forbidden Journey, Rip Ride Rockit or Pterandon Flyers.


----------



## ElGringo49

Here's my question, we are going to Orlando for WDW & a Disney Cruise in June. The cruise returns a day before we fly out at 7:30am, and we fly out the next day at 5:30pm. If we stay on-site at UO for one day and get a 2 day ticket, can we use the Express Unlimited and use the early entrance for both days. Of course, the early entrance wouldn't apply for the 1st day, but can we use it for the 2nd day??


----------



## Metro West

ElGringo49 said:


> Here's my question, we are going to Orlando for WDW & a Disney Cruise in June. The cruise returns a day before we fly out at 7:30am, and we fly out the next day at 5:30pm. If we stay on-site at UO for one day and get a 2 day ticket, can we use the Express Unlimited and use the early entrance for both days. Of course, the early entrance wouldn't apply for the 1st day, but can we use it for the 2nd day??


----------



## sydjim

If checking in for one night at the hard rock, will you be able to use your ID express line card for two days worth? Meaning the day you check in and the day after? Or is it only valid for the one night you are staying at the resort?


----------



## ladeedeb

Both Check-in & Check-out days are included.


----------



## GrumpyDad1974

We are staying for one night the last week of March 2 adults 2 teenagers.  We will be checking in early on the first day to use our EP's and my niece (2nd teenager) will be getting dropped of around noon.  I thought we could get her a key/EP when we checked in around 8am. I just read about the photo EP's, will we have to go back to the hotel to get her a photo EP?  It's been I few years since we have been to Universal. Any help would be appreciated... Thanks.


----------



## RMulieri

GrumpyDad1974 said:


> We are staying for one night the last week of March 2 adults 2 teenagers.  We will be checking in early on the first day to use our EP's and my niece (2nd teenager) will be getting dropped of around noon.  I thought we could get her a key/EP when we checked in around 8am. I just read about the photo EP's, will we have to go back to the hotel to get her a photo EP?  It's been I few years since we have been to Universal. Any help would be appreciated... Thanks.


AFAIK..Yes you will have to go back to the hotel.ALL the resort guest express passes now are photo passes.Everyone must have one in your party.They did away with the room keys because people were absuing the system by selling them/giving them to non-resort guests.So now the passes have photos on them and the TMs check to make sure the person using the pass is the person on the photo


----------



## macraven

_it sounds like the 2nd teen is on your reservation but arriving after you check in.

if you can check her in with the rest of the family, and receive her hotel room key, she can have the express pass made at guest services.


since you are going during a busy time period, i do not know if the hotel will require to physically see the late arriving teen at check in.



you could call the hotel direct and ask if you can check her in and receive her room key in advance.
_


----------



## macraven

_when an onsite hotel guest loses their express pass w/ picture, they can go to guest services in the park to replace it.


the TM has to cancel the lost express pass first.
then a new one will be made for the hotel guest.

there are kiosks located in guest services for this procedure._


----------



## GrumpyDad1974

Thanks for the replies... I called today and explained that she would be arriving late.  I wish she was getting there at the same time it would be much easier but anyway...  I was told everyone on the reservation will get a room key at check in and then we can go over to the kiosk in the lobby and get our photo EP's printed up.  When my niece arrives we will have to go back to the lobby to get hers. I will try guest services, it would be much easier.  1 more week.


----------



## WDWFL2013

Staying at HRH in August, are any rides excluded from this perk?

Thanks


----------



## glocon

The Forbidden Journey and the Pterondon Flyers are the only rides that do not accept ep. The Ollivanders wand show in the WWoHP also does not do ep.

You will love ep- it will make you wonder how you ever did a theme park without one!


----------



## WDWFL2013

Thank you


----------



## jamoka

I know this has to be addressed somewhere, but can't find it...

Can you buy your tickets at Costco and still use the benefits of the hotel express pass (whatever it is called)?  

Thanks!!


----------



## Metro West

jamoka said:


> I know this has to be addressed somewhere, but can't find it...
> 
> Can you buy your tickets at Costco and still use the benefits of the hotel express pass (whatever it is called)?
> 
> Thanks!!


 Onsite benefits have nothing to do with theme park tickets...they are completely separate.


----------



## RAPstar

jamoka said:


> I know this has to be addressed somewhere, but can't find it...
> 
> Can you buy your tickets at Costco and still use the benefits of the hotel express pass (whatever it is called)?
> 
> Thanks!!



Yes. The hotel express pass is based on you staying at the hotel, not where you get the tickets.


----------



## Herbie

FOTL or Express Pass does not work for every ride. Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey is one of the rides that does not use Express Pass/FOTL


----------



## Mary T in PA

Just needing to confirm my thinking is straight on this..

I just booked a short stay during Thanksgiving for Portofino Bay.  I get the Extra Special Express Pass and that is on the room key and I can go on the rides that accept EP repeatedly. 

So all I need to do is buy my park tickets, as the admission is separate, but required, to get into the parks.  

Am I missing anything?  Or is there anything else I need to do?  Looking forward to our very first Uni stay!


----------



## damo

Mary T in PA said:


> Just needing to confirm my thinking is straight on this..
> 
> I just booked a short stay during Thanksgiving for Portofino Bay.  I get the Extra Special Express Pass and that is on the room key and I can go on the rides that accept EP repeatedly.
> 
> So all I need to do is buy my park tickets, as the admission is separate, but required, to get into the parks.
> 
> Am I missing anything?  Or is there anything else I need to do?  Looking forward to our very first Uni stay!



You've got the basics right.  You are correct that you need to buy your park tickets separately.  THey are cheapest through www.undercovertourist.com

One thing has changed and that is that your room key isn't your express pass anymore.  You will take your room key to a kiosk in the hotel that will take your photo and issue a photo express pass.  That is what you will use to get your unlimited express pass access to all rides except Forbidden Journey and Pteranodon Flyers.


----------



## Mary T in PA

damo said:


> You've got the basics right.  You are correct that you need to buy your park tickets separately.  THey are cheapest through www.undercovertourist.com
> 
> One thing has changed and that is that your room key isn't your express pass anymore.  You will take your room key to a kiosk in the hotel that will take your photo and issue a photo express pass.  That is what you will use to get your unlimited express pass access to all rides except Forbidden Journey and Pteranodon Flyers.



Great- thank you for that update about the EP.  I do understand that FJ and PF are not included, and that's ok.  We walked thru FJ, and if DD really wants to ride it, she can get up and get over to the park at 8am.  

Thanks!!


----------



## BuzzBelleMom

damo said:


> One thing has changed and that is that your room key isn't your express pass anymore.  You will take your room key to a kiosk in the hotel that will take your photo and issue a photo express pass.  That is what you will use to get your unlimited express pass access to all rides except Forbidden Journey and Pteranodon Flyers.



Is there somewhere I can find the hours for that kiosk? We will be arriving at like 10:30 pm and DH will want to be in IOA at 7:30 am the next day for HP.


----------



## Rowanonfire

Does it still work for restaurants? Which ones?


----------



## RMulieri

Rowanonfire said:


> Does it still work for restaurants? Which ones?



Onsite resort guests present it at the restaurant podiums and will be seated for the next available table for your party sze..  it is not good at:bubba gumps


----------



## damo

RMulieri said:


> Onsite resort guests present it at the restaurant podiums and will be seated for the next available table for your party sze..  it is not good at:bubba gumps



Just remember that you won't be the only one using it, so don't expect to be immediately seated.


----------



## martymcflyy85

I have a question about parking.  If we arrive that morning before check in and want to get express passes, can we just park at the hotel and not have to pay for parking at the park?  Hotel parking also charges right?  Also, the day of checkout, is it still ok for your car to be parked at the hotel all day that day?
Thanks


----------



## macraven

martymcflyy85 said:


> I have a question about parking.  If we arrive that morning before check in and want to get express passes, can we just park at the hotel and not have to pay for parking at the park?  Hotel parking also charges right?  Also, the day of checkout, is it still ok for your car to be parked at the hotel all day that day?
> Thanks



_if you are booked for the onsite hotel, you will need to check in and get your hotel room key.
you will need that to create your express pass.
everyone on your ressie will get the hotel card and each can get the ep.

i have checked in as early as 6:30 am before.
hotel parking is close to $20 now.


you are charged by the night for hotel parking.
charges start at midnight.
if you check out of the hotel at 11:00 am, standard practice, you can leave your car in their lot until you leave.
leave before midnight and no charges for parking will occur.

i checked out this past weekend at 11:00, left my stuff with the luggage holding area and didn't pick it up until later in the afternoon.
many hotel guests do that too._


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Hi, 
Question: If we check into the Royal Pacific in the morning, can we use our express pass right away or do we have to wait until our room is actually ready before we can use it? The reason I ask is because the first page states that your room key won't be activated until your room is ready, so I wondered if it was the same for using the express pass. Thank you!

*Edited to add that I found the answer on another thread and it looks like we can use our express passes right away.*


----------



## BlueEyedGirls

Does anyone have an updated list of the rides/attractions that are NOT included with the Hotel Express Pass?  I know Pteranodon Flyers and HP/FJ, but anything else?  What about the new Desp. Me ride?

Thanks!


----------



## rowan555

BlueEyedGirls said:


> Does anyone have an updated list of the rides/attractions that are NOT included with the Hotel Express Pass?  I know Pteranodon Flyers and HP/FJ, but anything else?  What about the new Desp. Me ride?
> 
> Thanks!



There's an EP line for Despicable Me, but the lines still seem to be long even with it!  Same for Transformers.  The only other thing that didn't have an Express Pass line on our August trip was the Simpsons Twirl and Hurl, but the ride had just opened - so perhaps they have an EP line now (does anyone know?).


----------



## RMulieri

The only things that do not accept express are : Pteranodon flyers, Ollivanders Wands and Forbidden Journey.


----------



## cyndyminnie

I understand if we stay one night we can use the Express Passes on check-in day and check-out day. Would we also get early entry to Harry Potter on both days if we checked in at say 7 am the first day? Planning for next January.


----------



## macraven




----------



## jrtoastyman

Does anyone have any intel on whether any or all of the Diagon Alley/Hogwarts Express expansion will be excluded from the express pass?


----------



## damo

jrtoastyman said:


> Does anyone have any intel on whether any or all of the Diagon Alley/Hogwarts Express expansion will be excluded from the express pass?



Generally, brand new rides don't have express for a while.  Sometimes this is even a long while.


----------



## jrtoastyman

damo said:


> Generally, brand new rides don't have express for a while.  Sometimes this is even a long while.



that was kinda my assumption as well.  Makes a huge difference in when I go, though.  We were contemplating a late summer trip, staying onsite, to check it out, but if there won't be any FOTL, we'll probably end up coming back during a less crowded time when it isn't so hot to minimize the misery associated with waiting in what expect to be spectacularly long lines.


----------



## HLAuburn

Does anyone have a picture of the hotel express passes that you get at the resort kiosk?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

HLAuburn said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the hotel express passes that you get at the resort kiosk?
> 
> Thanks!



_if you do a search, you will find a thread from a year ago where some posted their express photo pass from the hotel.

besides your name and photo, it has info on which hotel you are staying and the dates the card is valid._


----------



## HLAuburn

macraven said:


> _if you do a search, you will find a thread from a year ago where some posted their express photo pass from the hotel.
> 
> besides your name and photo, it has info on which hotel you are staying and the dates the card is valid._



Thanks... I tried to search before I posted here but couldn't find anything.  I'll give it another shot...


----------



## Bluer101

HLAuburn said:


> Thanks... I tried to search before I posted here but couldn't find anything.  I'll give it another shot...


----------



## HLAuburn

Bluer101 said:


>



Thank you!!!


----------



## Riverside Roost

I have one night booked at HRH (9 July) and wondered what time I should arrive at the hotel to check in, get the FOTL passes and then get to the park for early entry. Bearing in mind that this only the second day that Diagon Alley will be open and will probably be busier than usual does anyone have any experiences of how long the above takes ?


----------



## magsinwonderland

so i want to book one night stay on-site to get the harry potter early morning hour as that is the main focus of our one day trip to universal.  

i'm wondering if i should just book cabana bay for that benefit rather than one of the other three resorts that will also offer us express pass.  my daughters and I don't care for headliner/thrill rides - my husband does. but like i said, our focus is harry potter for the most part. 

are there single rider lines for most of the thrill rides? is it worth it for the shows/restaurants?  any other downsides to cabana bay?

thanks!


----------



## smnornes

Is the Express Pass we get by staying at an onsite hotel the same Express Pass I can buy? Planning Dec 20-22, so it's "Holiday" time for purchasing an EP. I'm looking at the Unlimited EP. Is the onsite hotel EP unlimited?


----------



## Senator Tressel

Yes.


----------



## Joie

Are there kiosk at the parks IOA/US or are they only at the resorts?


----------



## Sharkey

magsinwonderland said:


> so i want to book one night stay on-site to get the harry potter early morning hour as that is the main focus of our one day trip to universal.
> 
> i'm wondering if i should just book cabana bay for that benefit rather than one of the other three resorts that will also offer us express pass.  my daughters and I don't care for headliner/thrill rides - my husband does. but like i said, our focus is harry potter for the most part.
> 
> are there single rider lines for most of the thrill rides? is it worth it for the shows/restaurants?  any other downsides to cabana bay?
> 
> thanks!



I'm also interested!  DD is a big Harry Potter fan, and thinking about the best way to approach it.


----------



## EvilQueenLiz

Sharkey said:


> I'm also interested!  DD is a big Harry Potter fan, and thinking about the best way to approach it.



I am a HUGE Potter fan too ! I've been to Universal twice in the past year and April will be my first trip where I stay on site. I've been lucky enough to travel during less popular times of the year so I was able to walk onto Forbidden Journey and waited about an hour for Gringott's both in the afternoons. 
If I only had one day of extra hour I would get in at 8am and head straight to Gringott's, then to The Hogwarts Express, onto Forbidden Journey and then go back and explore the shops in each area. 

Are you planning at least two days in the parks?


----------



## soniam

Can we get our EP at the RPR kiosks at any time? We will be getting in kind of late, after 9m. I want to get our room keys and EP all squared away, so that we can hit the parks at RD the next morning. Thanks


----------



## justwinnie

Yes, you can.  The kiosks are unstaffed.  You just process it yourself.


----------



## Sharkey

EvilQueenLiz said:


> I am a HUGE Potter fan too ! I've been to Universal twice in the past year and April will be my first trip where I stay on site. I've been lucky enough to travel during less popular times of the year so I was able to walk onto Forbidden Journey and waited about an hour for Gringott's both in the afternoons.
> If I only had one day of extra hour I would get in at 8am and head straight to Gringott's, then to The Hogwarts Express, onto Forbidden Journey and then go back and explore the shops in each area.
> 
> Are you planning at least two days in the parks?



Thanks for the recommendation! We were only planning on one day to basically just do all the Harry Potter attractions. We are looking at arriving in Orlando for Halloween, and doing the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## FLCyndi

What is the cost for FOTL Pass?


----------



## macraven

FLCyndi said:


> What is the cost for FOTL Pass?




_the costs vary based on date and park.
there is an option to make the ep a 2 park pass.

there are 2 types of ep you can buy.

the basic one is only one ride/show usage.
the other is the unlimited ride usage.


you can go to www.universalorlando.com and click on the ticket site to find out the cost for the ep.
put in the dates you want to buy for and check the ep costs for that day on the calendar.

if the price is high, that is an indicator that universal is expecting a high crowd day.
low price for the ep, low crowd day._


----------



## canadiankim

So please can I just ask for clarification on the checking in process...

Arrive at RPR and self park, go to the desk and check-in.  Get a room key and then go to a booth to get our FOTL passes?
Go off and have fun, resort will call us when room is ready and then when we check out, we can do that on-line or via a kiosk? 

Do we have to print a FOTL for each of the days or is the first one good until the end of our stay?


----------



## macraven

_yes that is what you do.
use the kiosk in the hotel lobby to make the photo express pass.

your dates of stay will be listed on it so that one pass will cover from check in day until the day you check out for ee and express lines.
everyone in your reservation needs to make their own express pass

you can check out of the hotel through the tv in your room
or you can do the express drop off paper in the lobby.

checking out from the check in counter is your __third option _


----------



## bumbershoot

canadiankim said:


> Arrive at RPR and self park, go to the desk and check-in. Get a room key and then go to a booth to get our FOTL passes?
> Go off and have fun, resort will call us when room is ready and then when we check out, we can do that on-line or via a kiosk?



Don't forget stashing your bags with Bell Services.  Not safe to leave them out in the car no matter where you are.

Checkout...we actually totally forget to do ANY checkout process more often than not.  We still get checked out just fine.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Sorry if this is posted somewhere, but is there is list of rides that have allow EP?


----------



## macraven

_its on the website at UO_


----------



## Polyonmymind

Looking to book our first trip to the Dark Side for next April.   As I understand it, if I book a room only at RPR, this gives us the Express Pass privileges for our length of stay.  Correct?

If I purchase park to park tickets from a 3rd party (say UT), do I purchase them now or wait closer to my trip?


----------



## macraven

Polyonmymind said:


> Looking to book our first trip to the Dark Side for next April.   As I understand it, if I book a room only at RPR, this gives us the Express Pass privileges for our length of stay.  Correct?
> 
> If I purchase park to park tickets from a 3rd party (say UT), do I purchase them now or wait closer to my trip?


I would buy soon as we never know when tickets/passes will increase


----------



## marlaine8

My friends are going to Uni for the first time. They're a family of 5--2 Adults, 1 12 year old, a 5 year old and a 6 year old. They can't decide to stay at Cabana Bay with no passes or Pacific Bay with the passes. If they stay at Pacific Bay, they were told they would have to pay for a pull-out bed. Is this correct? How valuable are FOTL passes December 12-16? Is a crowd calendar for Universal available anywhere?


----------



## macraven

_maybe they are talking about the deluxe rooms which include the pull out sofa.
costs more than the standard rooms that have the 2 beds in the room.

in the standard rooms at pbh, you can use the star service button on your room phone and request bedding to be brought to your room.
make a pallet on the floor for one of the kids.
request blankets, linens, pillows, etc 
no charge for that._


----------



## GaryDis

magsinwonderland said:


> so i want to book one night stay on-site to get the harry potter early morning hour as that is the main focus of our one day trip to universal.
> 
> i'm wondering if i should just book cabana bay for that benefit rather than one of the other three resorts that will also offer us express pass. my daughters and I don't care for headliner/thrill rides - my husband does. but like i said, our focus is harry potter for the most part.
> 
> are there single rider lines for most of the thrill rides? is it worth it for the shows/restaurants? any other downsides to cabana bay?


We're looking at these options, too, though we think a two night stay makes more sense for us.  One thought that occurred to me was going without the express pass on day 1, and deciding on day 2 whether or not to get it on the fly, and only getting the simple express pass.  (Day 3 will be at a WDW water park.)

Note that the new Sapphire Falls hotel, like Cabana Bay, _does not _include the free Express Pass.  As near as I can figure, the Express Pass incentive for the higher priced hotels doesn't work when it's only two people, no kids.


----------



## bumbershoot

GaryDis said:


> As near as I can figure, the Express Pass incentive for the higher priced hotels doesn't work when it's only two people, no kids.



It really depends on when you're going and what your rate is, really.


----------



## SWofDisorder

We are finally flipping over to the Universal.  I am surprised at the cost of the hotel at 360 per nite.  Is it really all that to have the express pass?


----------



## Momw/aplan

SWofDisorder said:


> We are finally flipping over to the Universal.  I am surprised at the cost of the hotel at 360 per nite.  Is it really all that to have the express pass?



We've never paid that much at Royal Pacific--usually closer to $270 per night for a standard 2 Queen or standard King-- but to answer your question about Express Pass: In our experience, Yes. Yes it really is all that. 

Of course we generally stay in moderate to busy crowd seasons, so I can't speak to the worth if you are going at a less busy time. I personally feel the early entry plus express pass (as well as the ambiance at RPR) help make our vacation go from fun to all out WOW.


----------



## SWofDisorder

Thank you.  I got it down to 340 USD and booked with Obitz.  We will continue to watch it and try to find a better deal.


----------



## Momw/aplan

Best wishes for a fun trip!


----------



## damo

SWofDisorder said:


> We are finally flipping over to the Universal.  I am surprised at the cost of the hotel at 360 per nite.  Is it really all that to have the express pass?



All depends on when you are going.


----------



## bksomody

macraven said:


> _maybe they are talking about the deluxe rooms which include the pull out sofa.
> costs more than the standard rooms that have the 2 beds in the room.
> 
> in the standard rooms at pbh, you can use the star service button on your room phone and request bedding to be brought to your room.
> make a pallet on the floor for one of the kids.
> request blankets, linens, pillows, etc
> no charge for that._



Is there enough room in the standard for a roll away bed?  How is the room size compared to a Disney moderate?


----------



## Csaks

Just booked Cabana Bay and bought the Unlimited Pass. That is the same perk as staying at the other three hotels right, other than the fact I paid out of pocket for it and not with the room?


----------



## macraven

Csaks said:


> Just booked Cabana Bay and bought the Unlimited Pass. That is the same perk as staying at the other three hotels right, other than the fact I paid out of pocket for it and not with the room?


_same perks as if you were staying at one of the 3 deluxe resorts.

you do get EE as you are onsite._


----------



## homer2210

I qualify for the military discount so I usually purchase my tickets at my local MWR or in Orlando at Shades of Green. If I purchase Universal tickets at SOG (Express is not offered) will I then be able to update to Express within the park?


----------



## macraven

The ep tickets can be bought in the park or on line

It is a separate ticket from the theme park ticket


----------



## SA mom

Is there a schedule of which park is early entry?


----------



## macraven

_it can be found on the website in advance 

if you are staying in the onsite hotels, info is listed in your check in packet.

also, signs can be up to advertise daily which park has early entry._


----------



## kittylady1972

SWofDisorder said:


> Thank you.  I got it down to 340 USD and booked with Obitz.  We will continue to watch it and try to find a better deal.



I was checking pricing on the Universal Hotels yesterday.  I was able to get a price of $292/nt for Royal Pacific at Cheap Tix.

Actually they have an additional code for 20% off which I was able to use to make it even cheaper.  I'm now booked at RP with a rate of about $235/night.


----------



## damo

SA mom said:


> Is there a schedule of which park is early entry?



https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Theme-Park-Hours-Early.aspx


----------



## macraven

I bookmarked that site when Robbie posted it last week

It shows a longer range of ee


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> I bookmarked that site when Robbie posted it last week
> 
> It shows a longer range of ee



Yup.  I bookmarked it as well.  I'm sure we'll be posting it a lot!


----------



## LaurenT

The original post here is from 2008. It says that your key is your EP, but we stayed once a couple of years ago and had to get a photo taken for our pass - which was separate from our key.
What is the current procedure?


----------



## schumigirl

LaurenT said:


> The original post here is from 2008. It says that your key is your EP, but we stayed once a couple of years ago and had to get a photo taken for our pass - which was separate from our key.
> What is the current procedure?



That's still the procedure.........You don't use your room key as EP any more.

You do take room key to EP machine and it prints off your EP with picture.......never the greatest pictures are they.....lol.......


----------



## livibug

if I understand this..  staying at RPR with tickets bought from undercover tourist we will have to carry our room key, express pass and park tickets - meaning you cant combine them on one "card" ?


----------



## schumigirl

livibug said:


> if I understand this..  staying at RPR with tickets bought from undercover tourist we will have to carry our room key, express pass and park tickets - meaning you cant combine them on one "card" ?



Correct.

They all fit in a lanyard, not inconvenient at all.

Have your EP facing one way and you won't even have to remove it. Park ticket you remove once.


----------



## livibug

thanks! any good lanyard recommendations that others have had good luck with - comfortable, ect..?  What about charging at the resort / parks - room key for that?   We ' want to take wallets / purses in to the park with the restrictions on the rides.. cell phones will be hard enough to stick in lockers    I am assuming the lanyards are ok on the rides?


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, lanyards are fine on all rides.......best to tuck them inside your shirt on wilder rides so they don't fly off!!

I have loads of lanyards all bought from Universal including HHN ones and places like Margaritaville........all good and seem to last well enough.

Yes your room key can be used for charging.


----------



## macraven

I use the lanyard for hotel card, photo ep, cc, AP 
They all fit fine
My lanyard is the lanyard zipper fold one that was sold at UO years ago
They have a different version in the parks now

I stick my phone in my bra so I won't lose it in rides


----------



## livibug

so they let you on the rides with a phone?  I thought that was a no no


----------



## macraven

My phone is with me as I don't do the restricted rides
RRR and hulk (which is down now)


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

LOVE THIS! Thank you! I was just trying to figure all this out on their website, it's the first year we are staying with them and not taking a day trip from Disney!


----------



## macraven

_Michelle!!!!!!!!

Are you really gonna visit the darkside and stay onsite?


You've come
To the right place to find your answers 
We can help you


Just in case I didnt tell you yet, I moved out of Chicagoland to the south a few months back_


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

macraven said:


> Michelle!!!!!!!!
> 
> Are you really gonna visit the darkside and stay onsite?
> 
> 
> You've come
> To the right place to find your answers
> We can help you
> 
> 
> Just in case I didnt tell you yet, I moved out of Chicagoland to the south a few months back



Hahaha, yes we are finally doing more than a day trip  We are doing it before we head on our DCL cruise and figured since that will be all Disney, now is the time to do US! <3


----------



## macraven

_Good girl !_


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

I'm hoping with the FOTL access combined with being right on property, we will be able to see everything we want!


----------



## macraven

_how many days will you be staying at the darkside?

go to www.universalorlando.com and see what is in the parks.
read the descriptions of the rides to make sure the kids fit the height requirement.
if they don't, use the child swap program.

with early entry and unlimited usage of the express lines, you should be able to do a lot and see most of the parks.

if you will be there for 3 days, you can take it all in 

be sure to check out city walk and the hotels.

if you need more help, make a new thread to get a lot of opinions.
you can always pm me for additional help.
i never forget my chicagoland homie friends._


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Thank you so much!!!! We are 4 days and 3 nights but only doing 3 days in the parks and on check out day we head to port for our cruise! I am hoping that allows us plenty of time to see it all. Our kids are all finally tall enough to do a majority of it if not all, tonight we check out all the ride heights to double check! LOL


----------



## macraven

_it will be enough time to do everything in the parks, especially with you having the express pass for staying onsite.
well, the express is a perk if you are staying at one of the 3 deluxe so tell me you are going that route.....

all 5 hotels give early entry of one hour before the parks open.
harry potter section will be open during that time period.
if the kids are interested in the wand show, do that first as most use early entry for the main ride/gringotts.
the other potter rides at ioa have express for two of the rides.

do HE near 9:00 so you can travel to the other park.
lines for HE usually start about 8:40.
it will load before 9 and leave right at 9 if not a few minutes prior.

when is your trip?_


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

We are booked at the Portofino, so I am pretty sure that is deluxe?
Yes, we are ALL about the HP, that is the main draw that has brought us back to the darkside! LOL!
We are there October 4-7th.


----------



## macraven

_yes, portofino is a deluxe hotel and you will get express and early entry.

you won't believe this but i'll be there at the same time you will be.
but staying at rpr.

need a tour guide for a day........?


the parks will be busy on thursday october 6th 
studios will close at 5 as hhn set up begins.
those with hhn tickets can stay in the park after 5 if they have the hhn tix.
not much to do for them but stay in the holding areas until the park is cleared out of day guests.

you can hop over to ioa once the studios close as ioa will stay open another two hours.
that is how it has operated over the past years.
if there will be any changes to the routine, we'll know about it from postings on the dis or for those that read the other informational sites._


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

NO WAY?!?!? How cool, we will definitely have to meet up at some point!!!!! We looked at RPR, is that a deluxe too? I had no clue how to tell what was what, I just booked based on the pool, which we will probably never even use! LOL!

Thanks for the hours, I knew that Halloween thing was going on, but we didn't have any desire to go to it. It seems like something for older kids and mom's that are not afraid of everything  hahah!


----------



## macraven

_excuse me but once you have kids, nothing fears a mom.
and that is because i raised 4 boys and many days thought i would pull my hair out.
the last 3 were born all within a 4 year 7 month range.

yes rpr is deluxe.
that is my home away from home.
love the lobby and the set up of the hotel.
and that it has 4 eateries on site and a short 5/6 minute walk to city walk where there are more eateries open late.......

i plan my trips around the rides in the park and food.......lol

we must meet up while you are there.
i won't take up a lot of your time but would like to meet you.
i can remember when you first married, moved away, came back, had the kids, etc.
the old chgo land thread was kewl.


btw, do agree that hhn is not for the young kids.
i'm thinking it works fine for a family if they have kids 14 yo
its not an event you want to take littles in strollers.......but have seen that at hhn a few times over the years..
yikes!_


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

YIKES is right!!!! Ohhhh you may have me changing to RPR, my husband loves to eat! HAHAHA!!! Ahhh, I have many of those days with these kids for sure!!!! 8, 10 and 11 and they are all the best of friends one minute and then mortal enemies the next! YES, we must definitely meet up!!!!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

I loved the Chicago thread back then, it was so active and fun and then life took over!! I cannot believe how much it has all flown by!


----------



## macraven

_*Hello readers.....*


*The time has come to retire this sticky.*
*No more posts will be allowed.*

*Information has changed since this thread was created 8 years ago.*

*A new sticky for FAQ for information on the EP has been created.*

*Please check the new sticky out.*
*Feel free to ask questions or discuss anything about the EP process there or add your comments to the thread.*


*This present thread will stay in the forum but eventually will end up in later pages and no longer on page 1*_


----------

